# Dulwich Hamlet History Notes



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 24, 2015)

A thread on Dulwich Hamlet History Notes - For indepth history go to Hamlet Historian


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 24, 2015)

DULWICH HAMLET v. LIVERPOOL MARINE : FA Amateur Cup (Final) 1932
at Upton Park 16th April 1932
Hamlet won 7 - 1


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 24, 2015)

1919/20 FA Amateur Cup Final medal and programme: Dulwich Hamlet versus Tufnell Park - played at The Den Millwall Football Club first amateur cup final after the Great War

Dulwich Hamlet won 1-0


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 24, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet beat Kingstonians 1-0 in the F.A. Amateur Cup semi-final, at Selhurst Park,
March 1932
attendance 27,840

(then a record attendance for an amateur game)


In the final of the F.A Amateur Cup - Dulwich Hamlet beat Marine 7-1 in front of 22,000 16th April 1932 on a treacherous muddy Upton Park (see archive film)

http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist/BHC_RTV/1932/01/01/BGT407170079/BGT407170079-0


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 24, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet FC tour of Holland/Germany 1912

According to the Hamlet Historian Jack McInroy -

At the start of the Easter holiday weekend of 1913, the Dulwich Hamlet football team set off for a short continental tour. This was nothing new, in fact it had become customary over the previous five seasons – four tours to the Netherlands and one to Germany.

The team included
Coleman, Clegg, Wight, Popple, Carson, Hegazi, Clarkson and Green played in all three matches. Knight, Smart, Barker and Lawrence played in two. Hagger played in one.

Hussein Hegazi was Dulwich Hamlet's, Egyptian inside right,

Hussein Hegazi (14 September 1891 – 8 October 1961) was the first African player to play competitively in England (Dulwich Hamlet from 1911-1914 and once for Fulham in 1911)


Ajax 1 Dulwich Hamlet FC 4
Sparta FC. 2 Dulwich Hamlet FC 4
Quick FC Nijmegen 0 Dulwich Hamlet FC 2


----------



## EDC (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like half the cast of Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for these PartisanDulwich - we've used one for today's Throwback Thursday.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 25, 2015)

The guy sat down bottom left must have been pissed off that they took the picture when he wasn't looking.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 25, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> The guy sat down bottom left must have been pissed off that they took the picture when he wasn't looking.



The EDC of 1912.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 25, 2015)

EDC I'll make sure I get lots of photos of you next season.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 25, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> EDC I'll make sure I get lots of photos of you next season.



Can we have an EDC of the day photo?  Like divot of the day on Brixton Buzz...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 25, 2015)

That would be a great idea...but I think it would be un-practical, with both yourself & vornstyle76 hogging the cameras each week!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 30, 2015)

Where was Bamber Gascoigne


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 30, 2015)

*
*

*

Old Alleynian Football Club established  1898*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 30, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet 1926


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 30, 2015)

The dog kennels on dog kennel hill


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 30, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *View attachment 73381*
> View attachment 73382
> *
> 
> Old Alleynian Football Club established  1898*


Personally, I have no interest in any of the history of other local sports clubs, unless there is a specific Dulwich Hamlet connection involved, for the purposes of this thread, which is entitled Dulwich Hamlet History Notes.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it possible for anyone who posts stuff on here to say where the source of the pictures/news items are? Thank you.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 30, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet FC Badges


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 30, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet V Singapore 1972


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 1, 2015)

WARTIME FOOTBALL WW2

Dulwich Hamlet FC V Walton On Thames (Confirmed as Saturday 3rd February 1944)

Supporters will probably know of the Football Association ruling re stoppage of games. ONLY in the event of enemy aircraft overhead will play be stopped. Entrances each end of the enclosure facing the playing pitch


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 1, 2015)

*"Arsenal Sign Dulwich Hamlet Goalkeeper"*

Lancashire Evening Post
Monday 10th August 1931

Further information on web

Alf Solly was born *Alfred William Solly* on 6 August 1906 in Battersea. A goalkeeper with Dulwich Hamlet, he was signed by Arsenal in 1931 but did not get a first-team place. He moved to Newport County the following year and made 38 appearances for them in Division 3 South. In 1933 he joined Portsmouth but once again did not feature in a league match. In 1934 he had a trial at Aldershot, playing two games for them in Division 3 South. He died in 1954. Ref Sole Society - Shooting Stars


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2015)

ONCE AGAIN...can you PLEASE list the sources of where you are getting these from!!!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2015)

And why would the date be "Dulwich Hamlet FC V Walton On Thames (Circa December 1945" as the War was over by then, thus there would not have been air raids...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 2, 2015)

War time warning ?

see for yourself or buy just £17:50

states 1945 on sellers site but on double check as suggested 3 feb 1944

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dulwich-H...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fd5aaf24


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 2, 2015)

Re source
Dulwich Hamlet goalkeeper signs for Arsenal

Lancashire Evening Post comes from
Newspapers archive web site

Programmes Ebay


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 2, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet V Iceland
21 September 1946

(Ebay)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 2, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet V Corinthian Casual's -  Semi Final FA Amateur Cup 1956
at Stamford Bridge

(Ebay)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you...we don't all time to trawl the internet, never mind look on Ebay, so it's good to find out where these all originate from. Even more so when it comes to newspaper articles.

With regard to the 1945 thing, yes it might have come direct from a seller's quote on Ebay...but I am sure you knew it was inaccurate, so it's comes across as annoying (in my view) for you to repeat the error on here, without mentioning that it is clearly wrong.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 2, 2015)

yes fully accept the criticism Mishi
don't knowingly make mistakes


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2015)

More of an observation than criticisms...you know me...I like a moan!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 3, 2015)

DULWICH HAMLET ATTENDANCES AND IMPACT OF TELEVISION

In the 1930's, crowds averaged around 7,000 to 8,000 at Champion Hill, now they average less than half of that.

Tom Brooker attributes the decline in attendance and this season's fickleness in particular to the impact of television

(according to the report Tom Brooker an amateur international and for over 22 years after his playing career a member of Dulwich Hamlet selection committee)

Source: Sport Express 27th April 1956


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2015)

Now that's research pompeydunc ! ;-)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 3, 2015)

Think its really good to get a reference for average crowds
I was struggling to get a feel for how big the crowds were in the glory years
and after the war

Its interesting they put the lower attendance down to television ( I had always believed mayor decline had been after the war people stop going to non league - so blame being put at the feet of television

Think they are also referring to general impact of Television, rather than just sport on TV

Also worth noting that in the 1950's still getting 3-4,000

Dulwich Hamlet will not be televised


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 4, 2015)

This picture was posted on twitter

*The Cardinal Tales* ‏@cardinal_tales 
John and Charlie Mortimore of @wokingfc at Kingfield vs @*DulwichHamletFC* 1955


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 4, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Think its really good to get a reference for average crowds
> I was struggling to get a feel for how big the crowds were in the glory years
> and after the war
> 
> ...


 But we WERE televised. Some of the earliest 'modern' tests of live football on the BBC in the late 40s were done a amateur games...including one or two involving Dulwich Hamlet.
Dulwich Hamlet were televised from the very start of football on television.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet V Nigeria September 17th 1949


This game played in front of a crowd of 18,000 became famous as the Nigerian players played in bare-feet


According to Colonial Film commentary (link below)

"The high spot of their tour"

"Everywhere, now the fine reputation of these lads from Nigeria has been firmly established by their gentlemanly behaviour, on the field and by their clean and clever play. They have
stirred the admiration of all sportsmen. They have created closer appreciation and understanding of West Africa and Nigeria,  that has made a deep appreciation on the
thousands who have watched them. Interest in this match was intense, all knew it to be a  real  test of strength and skill of two teams of true sportsmen - Soccer at its finest"

As Dulwich Historian Jack McInroy points out in his excellent article on the Nigerian tour of 1946

"Two versions of the matchday programme were produced for the day. The normal single sheet folded, and a souvenir one for players and officials with the clubs’ colours of pink and blue and green and white ribbons attached."




see Dulwich Historian for more information



and this Colonial Video (from 3:12) excellent film of Champion Hill

http://www.colonialfilm.org.uk/node/1444


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 4, 2015)

A crowd of 13,000 watched Dulwich Hamlet V West Auckland Town (FA Amateur Cup Replay)

The best attendance  of the season 1955-1956

Winning 3-0 (according to the markings on the programme)

The Semi final against Corinthian Casuals at Stamford Bridge was played in front of a crowd of 27,000

Dulwich Hamlet were just 90 minutes from Wembley but lost 3-1

Capacity at Champion Hill at this period was 40,000 (including 20,000 covered)

Source: Sport Express 27  May 1956


----------



## darryl (Jul 5, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> DULWICH HAMLET ATTENDANCES AND IMPACT OF TELEVISION
> 
> In the 1930's, crowds averaged around 7,000 to 8,000 at Champion Hill, now they average less than half of that.
> 
> ...



Slightly more prosaic: Cup-winning manager Jimmy Seed attributed the 50s decline in crowds at The Valley to the tram network being abandoned - until 1952, you could get to Charlton easily from all over South London.

Since Dog Kennel Hill was a big tram route too (the current 185 bus follows the old tram service) I wonder if the same applied at Dulwich.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 5, 2015)

Trams and Football


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 6, 2015)

Flags flying at Champion Hill for the Dulwich Hamlet V Nigeria game in September 1949 (a still taken from the film of the game)

The bottom flag is Nigeria

The top flag looks like DHFC crest (also visible in the film are small icons in each corner of the flag ? (maybe x4 Amateur cups ?

The bars on the flag surely were
Blue Pink Blue


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 6, 2015)

RTweet

*Peter Hurn* ‏@PetesPicPalace  Jul 3
Pete's Picture Palace site updated today, 6950 press photos on sale, like this... Walthamstow Ave v *Dulwich Hamlet*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 6, 2015)

*Vince Taylor* ‏@Groundtastic  Jun 17
Main stand at *Dulwich Hamlet*'s Champion Hill in 1980. Pic Bob Lilliman.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 6, 2015)

First Amateur International played at Champion Hill

England V Scotland

25 March 1933

England won 1-0

Champion hill opened 1931

Source:   England V New Zealand Programme (Champion Hill) April 1964


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 7, 2015)

The Isthmian League

The Isthmian League was founded in 1905 and for two seasons consisted of six clubs. London Caledonians, Clapton, Casuals (1939 became Corinitian Casuals), Civil Services, Ealing and Ilford

Then came the "split" and Casuals, Civil Service and Ealing joined the newly formed (1907 Amateur Football Association (A.F.A.) Their places taken by Oxford City, West Norwood and Dulwich Hamlet

Source Programme Isthmian League V Caribbean XI 10 sept 1959


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> RTweet
> 
> *Peter Hurn* ‏@PetesPicPalace  Jul 3
> Pete's Picture Palace site updated today, 6950 press photos on sale, like this... Walthamstow Ave v *Dulwich Hamlet* View attachment 73683


I assume that game was played at a neutral venue.  Avenue's old Green Pond Road ground was an iconic Isthmian League ground with an imposing main stand, but that's not it:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w..._AUoAw&biw=1440&bih=718#imgrc=cQ2vSD8EVk22DM:


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 12, 2015)

England Amateur Internationals played at Champion Hill

Champion Hill was opened in 1931 and before the World War II hosted a number of Internationals

The England V Scotland game was staged on four occasions, 1933, 1935,1937 and 1939. After the War the following games were played 1947 England V Wales, 1948 England V Holland also Holland V Luxembourg, 1950 England V France, 1958 England V Finland, 1960 England V Germany, 1961 England V France and 1962 England versus Ireland, 1964 England V New Zealand

Source England V New Zealand Programme 16 April 1964


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 13, 2015)

DULWICH HAMLET CREST AND COLOURS

Among recent correspondence is a most interesting letter from a supporter who is anxious to know what our crest represents. We have given particulars of this before , but for our correspondence may be still newer supporters benefit, we produce the extract from an old program

From time to time we are asked for a detailed description of the club badge as worn on the jersey and appears on the front page of the program, when the club was founded by the late Lorraine ("Pa") Wilson in 1893 he had two of his earliest helpers on and off the field to brother's named Lloyd - one was so Westminster and the other at Dulwich College.

PINK & BLUE

When the question of colours arose, it was decided to have the pink of Westminister and the blue of Dulwich. Many, many years later discussion took place over the suggested badge and it was eventually decided to incorporate the association to which the club is in membership in addition to embodying other interesting features. The complete badge is thus

Top - City of London; top left-hand corner - Surrey County; top right hand - Dulwich: the bottom left - Borough of Camberwell; bottom right - City of Westminster. The middle line across is the coat of arms of the Champion De Crespigny family, to whom the present ground originally the belong and who were our landlords for many years before we eventually purchased the freehold.

Champion Hill at the time was the only entrance to the ground

Source Dulwich Hamlet V Kingstonian programme 13 December 1947


----------



## darryl (Aug 19, 2015)

A corking find in the British Movietone archive, which is now on YouTube - the opening of the new pavilion (presume they mean the stand?) at Champion Hill. It doesn't give a date.


----------



## EDC (Aug 19, 2015)

I was waiting for Mr. Chumley-Warner to make an appearance.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 20, 2015)

darryl said:


> A corking find in the British Movietone archive, which is now on YouTube - the opening of the new pavilion (presume they mean the stand?) at Champion Hill. It doesn't give a date.




The video that follows shows how little has changed between then and now on local dignitaries that visit dhfc.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 20, 2015)

darryl said:


> A corking find in the British Movietone archive, which is now on YouTube - the opening of the new pavilion (presume they mean the stand?) at Champion Hill. It doesn't give a date.



That would be 10th October 1931...the opening game at the previous Champion Hill, at home to local rivals Nunhead, in an Isthmian League match. I can't recall the exact attendance, off the top of my head, but it was sixteen thousand something..plus 'season ticket holders and guests', which I am guessing may have added another couple of thousand to the gate.

It was indeed the official opening of the old ground, not just the 'pavilion', which would have been an out-dated term, even back then.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2015)

England V France Amateur Internationals at Champion Hill

1956 won 3-1
1961 won 2-0
1971


First international 1st November 1906 played in Paris England won 15-0


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2015)

Mishi when you get a chance can you post the 1931 opening of Champion Hill attendance


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 21, 2015)

Attendance was 16254


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2015)

Sir Frederick Wall the "bowler-hatted, pin-striped, umbrella-wielding" Secretary of the FA from 1895-1934

Died Sutton 1944


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 23, 2015)

Keep it light


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 8, 2015)

On twitter for sale 08/09/2015
Surrey County F.A., 1911/12 cup final medal.

.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 27, 2015)

Paul Nicholas5 tweeted this newspaper cutting for fixtures for 27th December 1915

Dulwich Hamlet v 3rd Scots Guards

The 3rd Scots Guards were a reserve battalion - That is they trained the 1st and 2nd Scots Guards for the front

And by the miracle of the internet a search uncovers a picture of the 3rd Scots Guards on New Years Day "Hogmanay" 1916 at Wellington Barracks London, So some of these will have watched or possibly played Dulwich Hamlet days earlier

Crystal Palace had played the 3rd on the 18th December drawing 0-0


----------



## EDC (Sep 28, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Paul Nicholas5 tweeted this newspaper cutting for fixtures for 27th December 1915
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet v 3rd Scots Guards
> 
> ...


Didn't all Guardsmen have to be over six feet tall in those days?  I'm not sure they continued the tradition during wartime but if they did I feel sorry for the opposition.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 28, 2015)

Many, many moons ago I looked through the  microfilm copies of our local newspapers from 1914-1918 to collate games played in during the Great War. I've never done any cross-referencing with national papers, even if I had the time to, which I don't. Would be interesting to see what fixtures/results were not mentioned in the local papers.

As the War wore on it was harder to find information, as paper became scarcer, and newspapers thinner (in both World Wars), so sports reports, locally at the very least, were cut back, for whatever was deemed 'more important' news.


----------



## all to nah (Sep 28, 2015)

A group of Millwall supporters had been to our home match last week. One of them said his father managed Dulwich Hamlet (in the 1960s?). I've looked it up in the 75th anniversary festschrift (Is that an English word, as well?) and in the list of DHFC managers, but I couldn't find him. His name is Colin Hester. Has anybody heard of him?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2015)

all to nah said:


> A group of Millwall supporters had been to our home match last week. One of them said his father managed Dulwich Hamlet (in the 1960s?). I've looked it up in the 75th anniversary festschrift (Is that an English word, as well?) and in the list of DHFC managers, but I couldn't find him. His name is Colin Hester. Has anybody heard of him?


DHFC never had a 'manager' until 1966.  Until then the team would have a coach/trainer to take training sessions, and the team would be selected by a committee of club officials.  The only men to manage Hamlet in the 1960's were Frank Reed (1966/7) and Peter Gleeson (1967/70).


----------



## all to nah (Sep 28, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> DHFC never had a 'manager' until 1966.  Until then the team would have a coach/trainer to take training sessions, and the team would be selected by a committee of club officials.  The only men to manage Hamlet in the 1960's were Frank Reed (1966/7) and Peter Gleeson (1967/70).



Thanks, Pink Panther!

That's probably why I couldn't find his name in this list. Have you heard his name in any other connexion to the club?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 29, 2015)

I've not heard of him...but then I was only born in 1966!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2015)

One of the founders of Dulwich Hamlet FC was William Brenchley (1858-1938)

He became headmaster of Dulwich Hamlet School for boys in 1891 and was therefore involved in the work required to establish the club, He was offered the first presidency of the club which he declined

He was an Alderman for 50 years on Camberwell Council "The old man of Camberwell"

He was also President of the East Lambeth National Union of Teachers

oh and if you recognise the name Brenchley ... that would probably be from Brenchley Gardens which was named after William Brenchley in honour of his campaign to secure a new cemetery close to the site on One Tree Hill


Source Welcome to amadon.org


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2015)

*1952/3 Dulwich Hamlet members ticket*


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 5, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *1952/3 Dulwich Hamlet members ticket*View attachment 79129


Blimey!  Jack Dixon must be older than he looks.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 2, 2016)

George Shipway who played for Dulwich Hamlet from 1907/08 to 1912/13
on ebay 1911/12 SURREY COUNTY F.A. cap & shirt badge. Dulwich Hamlet interest. (F53)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 9, 2016)

ENGLISH INTERNATIONALS

George Sidway (Outside right) was the second Dulwich hamlet player to play for England Amateaur team
In 1913 he played for England V Holland and Germany.

The first Dulwich Hamlet player to play for England was C.F. Tyson centre half who played against France in 1911

R.s Anderson (3)
H.J Ball (2)
W.R. Bellamy (2)
A. Brooker (1)
L. Brown (4)
W.C. Caesar (2)
E.H. Coleman (4)
L.B. Fishlock (1)
W.J. Gatland (1)
H C H Hill (8)
G. Hobson (2)
Edgar Kail (21)
R. Merritt (1)
L.B. Morrish (4)
C.F. Murray (3)
W.W. Parr (9)
H.S. Robbins (5)
G. F. Shipway (2)
A. W. Solly (2)
C. F Tyson (1)

WALES
H.E. Etheridge (1)
C. George (2)
A.H. "Taffy" Hamer (5)
S. Lewis (1)

(Up until 1970)

Source Dulwich Hamlet Handbook 1970-71


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 18, 2016)

On Wednesday 2nd April 1980 Dulwich Hamlet played Triestina in Italy in the Coppa Anglo-*Italiana cup
drawing 0-0 on the 5th April they played Mantova in Matuna, Lombardy. Mantova famous ex players include Dino Zoff, Angelo Sormani, Anton Allenman and Karl Heinz Schnellinger*

*  *


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 18, 2016)

1979/80 Season

Dulwich Hamlet went on a 14 consecutive wins and a 17 match unbeaten run

finally ended in 4th March 1980 when Hamlet lost in the semi finals of the Hitachi Cup away at Enfield (Enfield securing 89th minute controversial penalty) However Hamlet continued to win in the League

By March 18th 1980
Dulwich Hamlet had Played 32 Berger Isthmian League games won 16 drawn 13 lost 3

source: programme 18th March 1980 V Boston United


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 18, 2016)

Our then manager Alan Smith had no love lost for the Enfield manager Ted Hardy. They had a punch up in the tunnel...allegedly!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 18, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Our then manager Alan Smith had no love lost for the Enfield manager Ted Hardy. They had a punch up in the tunnel...allegedly!


I remember that seasonwell.  I don't think anyone liked Ted Hardy outside whichever club he was with at any given time.  He was like a forerunner of George Borg.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep, never knew Hardy, too young. But George, was generally, a nice bloke off of the pitch....
Not condoned what he's done or said down the years, mind!
'Nice' as in John Terry's almost certainly a really nice bloke, if you meet him one to one, sort of way. 

Talking of generally disliked managers...never had time for Graham Roberts, although I never met him.
Never had time for a certain Mr. M. Browne, despite the fact I have! 

And, against the grain of most of non-league, have a lot of time for just departed from Shitehawk, Steve King.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 18, 2016)

Season 1979/80 up to 15th March 1980

Chris Lewington 48, Martin Lewis 48, Danny Godwin 47, Paul Edwards (Capt) 45, Ossie Bayram 44, Tony James 43, Kimm Connett 41, Steve Bowtell (goal keeper) 38, Kingston 36 Kevin Wallis 30, Mark Denton 25, Rogers 24, Borg 22, Terry Eames 21, Basey 12, Rodney Brookes 11, Bexley 8 Nigel Blazey 8, Jarrett 6, Tutt 3, White 2, Davis 1, Salin 1

Goalscorers
Bayram 23, Connett 17, James 10, Lewis 7, Lewington 6, Rogers 6, Wallis 6, Eames 5, Kingston 3, Borg 2, Denton 1, Edwards 1,


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 18, 2016)

First names missing: Peter Kingston; Steve rogers; George Borg; Phil Basey; Ron Bexley; Alec/Alex Jarrett; Graham Tutt; Mark Davis; Engin Salih.

Not sure, from memory, id Davis is correct. Keeper is Bowtell, not Botwell  & Engin's name was Salih, splet wrong by the Club at the time, as I recall.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet 1967-68


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet 1954-55


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2016)

*Dulwich Hamlet *
*1919-20 Season*
*Roll of honour celluloid matchbox*

*Hon Treasurer Lorraine Wilson 57 Alleyn Park Road SE21*
*Hon Secretary G.C. Wheeler 34 Thornsbeach Road SE6*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2016)

England V Wales

at Champion Hill 1947


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 20, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> First names missing: Peter Kingston; Steve rogers; George Borg; Phil Basey; Ron Bexley; *Alec/Alex Jarrett*; Graham Tutt; Mark Davis; Engin Salih.
> 
> Not sure, from memory, id Davis is correct. Keeper is Bowtell, not Botwell  & Engin's name was Salih, splet wrong by the Club at the time, as I recall.


It was Alan Jarrett, a goalkeeper signed on loan from Hayes while Steve Bowtell was injured.  He'd been Hayes regular first choice for a number of seasons and played against us for them many times.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Team Group 1952. Ltor Back Row D. Eastman G. May A. Freeman W. Thrussell T. Brown F. Setters .


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 24, 2016)

1956/57 Season
At Champion Hill
29 September 1956
Isthmian League V Uganda

team include Dulwich Hamlets John Everett

attendance 6,200


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 24, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet V Royal Navy & Marines Champion Hill 28th March 1942


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 24, 2016)

Surrey Senior Cup Final 1959
4-1 winners
attendance 13,700

won 16 times lost 6

won
1904–05, 1905–06, 1908–09, 1909–10, 1919–20, 1922–23, 1924–25, 1927–28, 1933–34, 1936–37, 1946–47, 1949–50, 1957–58, 1958–59, 1973–74, 1974–75


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 24, 2016)

Champion Hill WW2
Champion Hill
Hammersmith Squadron V Wandsworth Squadron
May 1945


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2016)

Programme for Dulwich Hamlet V Bristol City in Youth FA Cup February 1995

refers to

Bristol City having never played the Hamlet (previously) at Champion Hill.

However they note Bristol City played Millwall reserves in 1994

and "back in 1983 Bristol City visited the second champion hill stadium for an FA cup match with Corinthian casuals, 
quote "a match some Dulwich fans have memories of and which is still talked about today"

I believe from quick look at internet, some Millwall fans turned up uninvited 

result was 0-0 Corinthians losing 4-0 in the replay

Dulwich hamlet Youth FA Cup team

Edwin Appiah, Wayne Austin, Denver Birmingham, Tony Chin, Allen Fitchett, Ricahard Galloway, Derron Herman, Tony Leary, Steve Lewington, Rodney McLean, Adam Monger, John Phillips, Bobby Rose, Trevor Speller, John Seeds, Steve Wiszk


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2016)

As I understand it...they were very much, ahem, 'invited'!


----------



## Roger D (Feb 26, 2016)

I edited that proggie. I wasn't living in London when the match was played but believe Millwall fans were invited down to "protect" Champion Hill by someone handing out flyers at Euston as they returned from a northern match the previous week. Think it was that one I upset Mishi by using the headline "The Secretary speaks!" on his column as though it was some sort of miracle.

Some decent players in that team. Orient wanted Denver Bermingham but couldn't find him to sign him. Tony Chinn made numerous first team appearances, a couple more probably should have done but it wasn't to be.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2016)

what was the approx attendance for Corinthians V Bristol city ??
no record I can see ?? approx just out of interest


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2016)

Corinthians merged with The Casuals in 1939.

I think the Corinthian-Casuals attendance, from memory was between 2,500 and under 3,000.

I was merely 'Youth Team Secretary' at the time.

And the leaflets were distributed around Kings Cross, and certain boozers down the Old Kent Road area, as I 'vaguely' understand it!


----------



## billbond (Mar 1, 2016)

from my own personal collection, of interest as love a bit of the hamlet and Lived in Nunhead for a while
shame would have been a good rivalry if they were still about, No numbers you will see but the Legend that is Edgar kail up front


----------



## Roger D (Mar 1, 2016)

The club notes at the top of that issue make for interesting reading. There were a few similar comments in local newspapers in the first twenty or so years of the club


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 9, 2017)

Ossie Bayram scored two goals a game in five consecutive games for Dulwich Hamlet in September 1982


----------



## billbond (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## billbond (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## billbond (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## billbond (Mar 9, 2017)

A future full international and England team manager playing at champion hill in amongst the England side on this day V the Germans


----------



## billbond (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## billbond (Mar 10, 2017)

Are their any records of Dulwich hamlets attendances ?
Esp say from 1967 onwards ?   any books, online etc


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 10, 2017)

simple answer no (just the odd game) as far as I am aware see the attendance thread on Urban


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 12, 2017)

1925 London Senior Cup (recalled) Dulwich Hamlet V Clapton

Programme 1945 and team sheet 1945


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 12, 2017)

22 September 1945 Dulwich hamlet  V Corinthian Casuals

Dulwich Hamlet at home but had to play in white (shirts/strip) because Casuals were playing in chocolate and pink because of Isthmian League rules


----------



## Northern Dave (Mar 13, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 102102
> 
> 22 September 1945 Dulwich hamlet  V Corinthian Casuals
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet at home but had to play in white (shirts/strip) because Casuals were playing in chocolate and pink because of Isthmian League rules



Having the home team change kit in the event of a clash was common practice in rugby union before they had a league structure, but I had not heard of it in football before, especially not in a league, where presumably there would be a league handbook with the teams' colours listed. I think the reason used in rugby union was that many fixtures were arranged on an ad hoc basis, so the visitors might not know the home team's colours, and you could not expect them to bring more than one kit on the off chance of a clash, whereas the home team would have access to a spare kit.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 102102
> 
> 22 September 1945 Dulwich hamlet  V Corinthian Casuals
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet at home but had to play in white (shirts/strip) because Casuals were playing in chocolate and pink because of Isthmian League rules





Northern Dave said:


> Having the home team change kit in the event of a clash was common practice in rugby union before they had a league structure, but I had not heard of it in football before, especially not in a league, where presumably there would be a league handbook with the teams' colours listed.


It was the rule in the London Senior Cup as recently as the early 1980s.  It had obviously switched to the away team being required to change for Isthmian League matches by the 1950s as there's a photo of us playing Casuals at The Oval in the mid-fifties in which Hamlet are playing in white shirts.  (Or maybe that was a London Senior cup match?)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 14, 2017)

Juventus played at home vs. Porto tonight in a changed strip.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 30, 2017)

In October 1989

Dulwich Hamlet played Merthyr Tydfil in the FA Cup - 4Q

drawing 1-1 at home* (Paul Williams) (attendance 385)
and losing in the replay 
4-2 at Merthyr Tydfil (Martin Gillings and Wayne O'Dwyer)  (attendance 2,027

But why was the home game played at Fisher ?


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 30, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 102446


Any thoughts at looking into getting a Southwark blue plaque at 57 Alleyn Park for "Lorraine 'Pa' Wilson founder of Dulwich Hamlet FC"?
Of course, the current owner might not like the idea...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 31, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> In October 1989
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet played Merthyr Tydfil in the FA Cup - 4Q
> 
> ...


 The old Champion Hill ground was all but comdemned....the safety certificate at a ground that was widely acknowledged as having a 30,000 capacity in it's pre-war heyday, was cut to 300, post- Hillsborough, and for a time only the centre of the old main stand could be used for spectators.  Thus this tie was switched to Salter Road.

I'm surprised you don't recall, as such a long standing fan, but I guess time flies & it's easy to forget.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 31, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 102445
> View attachment 102446View attachment 102448


 What are the sources for these?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 31, 2017)

The badge and season ticket were on twitter


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 2, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The badge and season ticket were on twitter


 Thank  you,any more details? Original poster? Their source?


----------



## billbond (Apr 2, 2017)

Two famous names from the past
In cig card form ,Both played for England in full internationals


----------



## billbond (Apr 2, 2017)

Rare hamlet badge


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2017)

*


Dulwich Mishi said:



			Thank  you,any more details? Original pster? Their source?
		
Click to expand...


John Daniels*
*@JDanielscricket*
Currently tweeting items that were once in my football history collection


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The old Champion Hill ground was all but comdemned....the safety certificate at a ground that was widely acknowledged as having a 30,000 capacity in it's pre-war heyday, was cut to 300, post- Hillsborough, and for a time only the centre of the old main stand could be used for spectators.  Thus this tie was switched to Salter Road.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't recall, as such a long standing fan, but I guess time flies & it's easy to forget.


think you will find capacity was cut due Bradford fire in may 1985 mishi.  All very sad


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 2, 2017)

DH on the Wednesday Ground, FA Amateur Cup  v Hallam 1952/53.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2017)

billbond said:


> Rare hamlet badge


 Not exactly rare...no rarer than any other Hamlet badge made over the last twenty years...they all become rare, in time, because only a few hundred are made.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2017)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> think you will find capacity was cut due Bradford fire in may 1985 mishi.  All very sad


 Probably a combination of the two, but we really got hammered after Hillsborough, when all grounds with large capacities were looked at, turned out some of our wiring hadn't been updated since the ground was opened! The capacity later increased in the last couple of years, when a few steps were concreted at the bottom of the old terracing, and the rest of the huge old terraces fenced off. While we were still playing at the old ground, in the last few months, the cover on the far side, come down, in preparation for Sainsburys, being built on the old Top Pitch behind.


----------



## billbond (Apr 4, 2017)

After half a century finally got around to having the poster as seen framed ! well better late than never ha
paper was so thin in them days but now looks the Dogs
Irritating it aint got the year on it as a few will know it was 1964
Think it was shown somewhere before so must be at least 2 knocking  about , Anyone ?
Left to me  by a uncle of mine with the programme  whos son actually played for Dulwich and his daughter married my uncle who did a bit of coaching/spongeman  for the club , actually first met in the upstairs bar at the old ground
Anyway thought i would share


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 4, 2017)

Re 1989/90 Season 

quote from programme 18th March 1990
v Wokingham Town
venue Bromly FC

"For the benefit of those "neutrals" and all connected with Wokingham, we must explain that our own ground at Champion Hill is closed to spectators at present whilst essential rewiring work is carried out in the Main Stand area. This electrical work was nearing completion at the time of writing these notes, so provided it passes an LEB (London Electricity Board) inspection and we can obtain the necessary safety certificate from Southwark Council in good time. We hope to be back at Dulwich for our game with Dagenham March 31st. Meanwhile, we are most grateful to our good friends from Bromnley FC for allowing =us to use their ground and facilities, not only this afternoon but also for out two "home" games last week"  (Aylesbury United and Slough Town)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes, we had a run of three home games at Hayes Lane. they had a much longer spell at our place in the early Nineties, when their stand 'conveniently' 'accidentally'  burnt down not once, but twice!

The above seems to suggest that safety was tightened up everywhere post-Hillsborough, not Bradford, as I thought.

The problem was, despite our low crowds, we were classed as a 'designated sports ground', which was legally based on ANY ground over 10,000 capacity, and not based on actual attendances.

Anecdotally, of course, I do know that 'allegedly' the only reason our old ground with its huge wooden stand, never burnt down in an 'accident' was because the insurance cover, or low level of it, wouldn't have made it 'worthwhile'....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2017)

What was saved from the old stadium ?
What happened to all that wood - seats etc was it just burnt 

I understand some of the turnstiles, obviously the War memorial (Roll of honour) but anything else ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2017)

The simple answer is nothing....apart from what you mentioned.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 5, 2017)

Am I right in thinking there are some plaques by the pitch where people's ashes were scattered or have I made that up completely!?!?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2017)

No plaques, but two peoples' ashes are under the pitch, behind the goal, at the car park end. Brian Weber & Dave Harris.


----------



## billbond (Apr 11, 2017)

Thought some might find this of interest went for £88 via ebay


----------



## darryl (Apr 13, 2017)

A post this afternoon on the Charlton Life messageboard from his daughter says that Tom Bedford, who played for Dulwich in the 1940s and was later an official at the Hamlet, has died aged 89. (Sign In - the thread is login-only)

His daughter says: _"Sadly my dad Tom Bedford peacefully passed away on Monday aged 89.

Dad first watched Charlton as a five-year old when his parents used to take him to the Valley. He used to sit on his father's shoulders to watch the football. Dad played football with Derek Ufton at Dartford Grammar School and I think they both played for a team called Borough Juniors.

Dad did sign for Charlton as an amateur, but didn't ever play as he had to do his National Service with the RAF in Egypt. However I think most of his time was spent playing football for the RAF!

He played for Dulwich Hamlet for many years and was heavily involved with the club and I can remember being taken to watch him play when I was a child."
_
I think he features towards the end of this piece Dulwich Mishi wrote for Hamlet Historian: The Hamlet Historian: The first game of my life… by Mishi D. Morath


----------



## Blitzwalker (Apr 13, 2017)

Reg Anderson's name on the Wilson's School Roll of Honour at Wallington, photo courtesy of Mr Cole, the Headmaster. The WW2 history is almost there with just some final polishing to be done - if all goes to plan, it'll be another booklet along the lines of "When Shall Their Glory Fade" and aiming to have it available by November 2017 in time for Remembrance weekend.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 15, 2017)

Alan Smith, manager at Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 17, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 104430 Alan Smith, manager at Dulwich Hamlet


Assistant manager Stuart Scott.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 17, 2017)

The Admiral kit looks burgundy ?
any idea what shirts we were wearing ?
Shorts blue with white and burgundy stripe


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 17, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The Admiral kit looks burgundy ?
> any idea what shirts we were wearing ?
> Shorts blue with white and burgundy stripe



Those are just drill tops, always pink n blue for matchday!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 18, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The Admiral kit looks burgundy ?
> any idea what shirts we were wearing ?
> Shorts blue with white and burgundy stripe





the 12th man said:


> Those are just drill tops, always pink n blue for matchday!


Those shorts were the old 1970s Admiral England shorts - royal blue with red/white stripe.  We usually wore them with royal blue shirts with a pink collar, but for a couple of seasons we wore all sorts of strange kits, even for home games:  there was an all red with white trim, an all white with blue trim, and sometimes the all yellow with blue trim away kit was worn at home.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 10, 2017)

This question on Twitter


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roger D (May 11, 2017)

Ah Matt Norris. Does anyone know whether the Matt Norris of Dulwich graffiti still exists at Croydon Arena? 

With the benefit of hindsight it's probably a good thing the attempt to super glue their committee to their seats in the midst of a promotion season transfer dispute failed. Super glue doesn't work if left on a seat overnight......


----------



## Pink Panther (May 12, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> This question on Twitter



Not sure, but can possibly find out if I remember to dig out subsequent relevant programmes when I get home.  I've got that programme at home somewhere.  John Charles was Merthyr's player-manager at the time.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 12, 2017)

Thanks - any idea - why they would play a friendly against Merthyr ? does it say in programme


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2017)

Before my time, but I don't think there was any real connection. They would have asked for the game, as they were planning to have a pre-season game, or maybe even two, in the London area.
Around the same time we played the Singapore National side.
It's a shame we don't record pre-seasons in our stats. It would be interesting to see a full list, if anyone ever complied them.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 12, 2017)

one of the old hanbooks has a list of international tour games we played


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2017)

Yes, indeed they did. But they wouldn't have been pre-season. they were generally around the Easter holiday.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2017)

Where two countries are listed, with one place listed as Dieppe, I believe these were separate tours at the same time, though can't vouch for that, just from memory having done some research in the past.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 22, 2017)

.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2017)

Match Report Notes

6th March 1979
Chris Lewington  completed his 100th consecutive first team starts for Dulwich Hamlet (against Barking)
the first Dulwich Hamlet player to reach this milestone Reg Merritt (defender) played 110 consecutive games between April 1958 and May 1960 (576 appearances in total Hamlet career)

on 13th February 1979 Chris celebrated his 21st birthday
he eventually completed 290 consecutive appearances for Dulwich Hamlet

Benjamin "Benny" Odeje (England's first black player left Dulwich Hamlet in October 1974


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2017)

On the buses  1973 sitcom
Clippies V Drivers Football match episode
 (now almost unwatchable)

filmed at Champion Hill on the morning of 16th January 1973

the actors all ended up in the Fox on the Hill pub


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 29, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> On the buses  1973 sitcom
> Clippies V Drivers Football match episode
> (now almost unwatchable)
> 
> ...


 That was on the old 'Top Pitch', which was behind the old huge covered terraces. I remember that being filmed as a kid, growing up the Champion Hill Estate.

Classic British comedy, vary un-PC nowadays though.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Nov 29, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> On the buses  1973 sitcom
> Clippies V Drivers Football match episode
> (now almost unwatchable)
> 
> ...


You would have thought the location would have given them an inspiration to produce an episode where they had to push a 176 up Dog Kennel Hill in the winter snow.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2018)

*my sad mate....blog*
*Dulwich Hamlet 0, Bury Town 3*

Sunday 2nd November 2008 FA Trophy 2nd Qualifying Road at Champion Hill Stadium (photos Dave West)

My sad mate....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2018)

* Romford vs Dulwich Hamlet - FA Trophy 1st Qualifying Round Football at Ship Lane, Thurrock FC - 15/09/12*
*Nyren - in Dulwich Hamlet FC white strip*
* *


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2018)

Saturday 27th April 2013. Dulwich Hamlet captain Peter Adeniyi roars in celebration in the Champion Hill tunnel after a Xavier Vidal goal clinches the Isthmian League Division One South title
(forward the Hamlet blog) *Photo credit: David Bauckham *


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2018)

Nyren Feb 2013
new blue kit- sponsored by the Supporters Trust


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2018)

Phil Wislon
Gold Edition
February 2013


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 4, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> * Romford vs Dulwich Hamlet - FA Trophy 1st Qualifying Round Football at Ship Lane, Thurrock FC - 15/09/12*
> *Nyren - in Dulwich Hamlet FC white strip*
> *View attachment 124568 *



I believe this was the day that Paul Idem saved a penalty in the 1st half thus completing in a 2 week period penalty saves for the youth team, reserve team and first team respectively!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 4, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> I believe this was the day that Paul Idem saved a penalty in the 1st half thus completing in a 2 week period penalty saves for the youth team, reserve team and first team respectively!



Was this also the game in which we was a fucking embarrassment too?!?


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 4, 2018)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Was this also the game in which we was a fucking embarrassment too?!?



I try to keep my glass half full


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes, that was a really poor performance that day...


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 4, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, that was a really poor performance that day...



That’s very polite


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> I believe this was the day that Paul Idem saved a penalty in the 1st half thus completing in a 2 week period penalty saves for the youth team, reserve team and first team respectively!


Shame about the free kick from out near the touchline that bounced over his head for the equaliser! We scored first then lost 3-1 to a very ordinary side.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Phil Wislon
> Gold Edition


Always believe in your soul.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2018)

Jason Cobb
Dulwich Hamlet FC Vs Whitstable, February 2008


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Jan 8, 2018)

.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 12, 2018)

The Forgotten Dulwich Hamlet Football International


Marcel Eugene Plassard (1915-2002)

Dulwich Hamlet & French International

Marcel Plassard was born in the Brittany port town of Port Louis on 26th November 1915. The son of a French WW1 veteran who had fought at Gallipoli.

When the German’s invade France in May 1940, Plassard was already in Norway, where he took part in the defence of Norway against the German invasion. He was evacuated by boat from Narvik to London in the summer of 1940.

Once in the UK, He immediately enlists in the Free French Army as a Marine Rifle number 902 L33 5481 FN41 rising to the rank of Master Rifleman, it is also know that Plassard was selected to play for the free French Army International team – a team that played other exiled forces such as the Belgium, Dutch, Poles, Norwegians as well as the Canadians in the Inter Allied services cup 1941-1944

He seems to have been stationed at Greenock and later in Libya at Bir Hakeim and may have taken part in the famous Battle of Bir Hakeim in 1942

While in the UK in 1943 the Daily Mirror reported that Plassard the Free French Army football International right back was playing for Dulwich Hamlet in their Southern Combination game.

Unfortunately, Plassard seems to have suffered from serious health problems and the Dulwich Hamlet programme for 20th March 1943 reports that “our French International” Marcel Plassard has had “a recurrence of his War trouble and is in Dulwich hospital”.

Marcel Plassard died 17th February 2002 in Lorient, Brittany,  in an adjoining port town just a few miles from where he was born.

We should pay full respect to Plassard and the thousands of men and women from many nations who fled to Britain during WW2 once their Countries were occupied by the Nazi’s to continue the fight for Freedom in Europe.

We salute the memory of Marcel Plassard and the Free French Army and take pride that he wore the blue and pink jersey of Dulwich Hamlet FC
 .


Free French Naval memorial at Greenock, Scotland where Plassard was stationed


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 12, 2018)

I have wondered how many of those free French played under their own name and not a nom de guerre.    considering lord haw haw's family were living barely a mile away, they may not have appreciated match reports being fed through to the gestapo to harass  their families still in France


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 1, 2018)

More footage of Dulwich Hamlet V Nigeria
Watch Nigerian Footballers in England - BFI Player


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 1, 2018)

1949 - Dulwich Hamlet FC V Nigeria

note the Poplar trees of Tuscany fame


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 1, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 131638
> 
> 1949 - Dulwich Hamlet FC V Nigeria
> 
> note the Poplar trees of Tuscany fame


That was the smallest of the three terraced sides the other two were around ten steps higher.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 25, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet at Arsenal’s Highbury Stadium on 6th May 1950
The London Senior Cup Final versus Hounslow Town
winning 3-1


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 24, 2018)

1937 Amateur cup final Dulwich Hamlet V Leyton (2-0)  attendance 33,000 at Upton Park 1937


----------



## darryl (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Nivag (Aug 28, 2018)

Did Charlton forget to send the 1st team for this game as well?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## billbond (Sep 13, 2018)

I know the chap on the far left still goes to games.
What about the others they still about ?

Great picture, would be interesting if anyone had any more like this one, especially the older ones.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 13, 2018)

I rocked up in September 1991 and am quietly confident the majority of the people pictured don't just watch the club still, they post here.I'll let them choose whether they identify themselves.

I've seen a picture of the rabble at Fisher Athletic in about 93. Probably about ten strong with me and Christian Burt amongst the faces missing from above. I think Amin Haque is in that photo too


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 14, 2018)

That photo was one of mine. (left to right): Richard Watts; Mick (Dye?) [no longer goes]; Shaun; myself; Paul (Kempton?)[no longer goes]. Photo taken on my camera by Jane [no longer goes]


----------



## billbond (Sep 14, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That photo was one of mine. (left to right): Richard Watts; Mick (Dye?) [no longer goes]; Shaun; myself; Paul (Kempton?)[no longer goes]. Photo taken on my camera by Jane [no longer goes]



Sorry never reconized  you from that pic tbh
There was a great picture i see online a while ago now of a group of Dulwich fans at a away game.
Included Bob "the coat/pipe", and the nice chap who used to sell the programmes a few years ago.,name escapes me,Plus a few others.
I used to have a picture that was taken at Leeds the last year of the old amateur cup final of all the dulwich fans at the game, gave it to a chap who worked for the club to copy and never got it back.
He passed away and his Dad threw all the Dulwich programmes and memorabilia away a while after, including i take it the photograph as well unfortunately.  
Included in this collection which i know for a fact was the Amateur cup final at Millwall fc the old Den which involved Dulwich as he had shown it to me.
A copy of this programme came up at a  auction very  recently and fetched over £1,000 with the add ons etc !
Any one know somebody or got a copy of this programme themselves out of interest


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 15, 2018)

Bill Kirby is now 98 - has anyone done any video or interviews with him re support for the Hamlet from the 1930's ???


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 15, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Bill Kirby is now 98 - has anyone done any video or interviews with him re support for the Hamlet from the 1930's ???


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 17, 2018)

There was also apparently an interview with him in a recent edition of the 'Herne Hill Society' newsletter a few months ago, although I haven't seen a copy personally.


----------



## billbond (Sep 24, 2018)

Dulwich hamlet 1978


----------



## billbond (Oct 16, 2018)

*DULWICH HAMLET FC - 1920 FA Amateur Cup winners gold medal (played at Millwall fc)*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 28, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet V Arsenal Youth 1971


----------



## EDC (Oct 28, 2018)

Liam Brady !


----------



## billbond (Nov 2, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 150979 View attachment 150981
> Dulwich Hamlet V Arsenal Youth 1971



Yeah i see that , had a little bid but lost out
went for £44.00


----------



## billbond (Nov 2, 2018)

Interesting little article on the glory days of Dulwich
Probably man have seen before  , but worth a look

The Non-League 100: Dulwich Hamlet in the ’30s – heroes in pink and blue


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2018)

billbond said:


> Interesting little article on the glory days of Dulwich
> Probably man have seen before  , but worth a look
> 
> The Non-League 100: Dulwich Hamlet in the ’30s – heroes in pink and blue


The 1932 Amateur Cup semi-final against Kingstonian with an attendance of 27,000 was played at Selhurst Park.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

A verdict of accidental death was returned at inquest held on James Kelly, 24, a board school teacher, lately of Stanhope-buildings. Red Cross St, Borough, who died from peritonitis set np by kick received in the Dulwich Hamlet v. Townley Park match. Sept 1903

*Morning Post - Saturday 10 October 1903*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

Shropshire Cricket

Mr Arthur John Riseley all round sportsman, he played cricket for Shropshire and football for Dulwich Hamlet FC.  and was head at All Saints’ School, Wellingborough
*Northampton Mercury - Friday 28 February 1941*
**


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

Laurence Barnard Fishlock
born 2 miles from the Oval
left hand
Surey County Cricket Club from 1930
England Test cricket against Australia 1947
and Dulwich Hamlet FC wing forward
01 March 1947
Sunderland Daily Echo


----------



## Roger D (Jan 11, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Shropshire Cricket
> 
> Mr. Harry Beaumont, was an all-round sportsman. he played cricket for Shropshire and football for Dulwich Hamlet FC.  and was head at All Saints’ School, Wellingborough
> *Northampton Mercury - Friday 28 February 1941*



There's either an incredible co-incidence or the Mercury probably has the wrong name.

The DHFC in WW1 book (still available from 12th Man I believe) covered the story of DHFC and SCCC player Arthur John Riseley. He lost his father in WW1, his mother collapsed and died three weeks later.

In WW2 Arthur worked as an ARP Warden or Special Constable, reports vary, and as Assistant Master at Holy Trinity School, Wimbledon. Whilst on duty he was sent to his own house, 455 West Barnes Lane, Merton which had been bombed. His two children had been killed, his wife was badly wounded. The Riseley children appear in the CWGC records as civilian casualties. The records confirms both the address and that Arthur John Riseley was the father.

Holy Trinity school was subsequently evacuated to Wellingborough, where Arthur transferred to be Headmaster at All Saints School, seemingly in 1941.

His tale looks remarkably similar to that of Harry Beaumont.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

Your correct Roger, badly worded article in original newspaper article (as seen) now corrected - Thanks


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

(post required further verification)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 158341
> 
> 
> 
> *South London Press - Saturday 06 October 1900*


Rather than post the reports you find on here have you considered cobbling them together & sending Jack McInroy an article for the Hamlet Historian?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

SLP Saturday 24 October 1896 Dulwich Hamlet First League Game


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

1934 Amateur cup final Yorkshire post
Dulwich Hamlet V Leyton 34,000


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 158341
> 
> *South London Press - Saturday 06 October 1900*


This report sounds like Dulwich FC and not Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

Norwood News
17 September 1965 
Dulwich Hamlet Supporters - Bert Kimber - coach organiser 1928-1965

Amateur cup semi final at Stamford bridge
17th March 1956

Dulwich Hamlet sent 13 coaches and 8 buses


----------



## Roger D (Jan 11, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> SLP Saturday 24 October 1896 Dulwich Hamlet First League Game
> View attachment 158426



Not the first league game. From memory we played league games from our second season . We seem to have started playing mid season in our first season, quite common then, and to have played friendlies until our second season. Press reports as early as this are rare though so please keep posting.

BTW Dulwich St Peters were a good side and the South London Press printed a proposal we merge with them to form one top local side. The article date is in the DHFC in WW1 book but I don't have a copy to hand.


----------



## Kamikita (Jan 17, 2019)

Morning all. My grandad played for Dulwich Hamlet in the 1930s but I've no idea of any further details: number of appearances, goals scored (if any), any honours won and so on. I'm just curious to know more, are any club historians here able to tell me anything about his Hamlet career? His name was Len Polley. He apparently also played for Tooting and Mitcham.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 17, 2019)

Kamikita said:


> Morning all. My grandad played for Dulwich Hamlet in the 1930s but I've no idea of any further details: number of appearances, goals scored (if any), any honours won and so on. I'm just curious to know more, are any club historians here able to tell me anything about his Hamlet career? His name was Len Polley. He apparently also played for Tooting and Mitcham.


Could you narrrow it down to which part of the 1930s perhaps? Do you know if it was First Team, Reserves, A Team &/or Juniors?


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 17, 2019)

Kamikita said:


> Morning all. My grandad played for Dulwich Hamlet in the 1930s but I've no idea of any further details: number of appearances, goals scored (if any), any honours won and so on. I'm just curious to know more, are any club historians here able to tell me anything about his Hamlet career? His name was Len Polley. He apparently also played for Tooting and Mitcham.



 
This is from Saturday 2nd May 1931
The first team had a London Charity Cup Semi Final and this game followed it.


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 17, 2019)

Isthmian League season 1933/34 first team fixture.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Kamikita (Jan 21, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> View attachment 158981 View attachment 158982
> 
> Isthmian League season 1933/34 first team fixture.




Thanks 12th Man, sorry for my late response, I've been away dealing with a family emergency. It's nice to see my grandad's name there in the programmes.


----------



## Kamikita (Jan 21, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Could you narrrow it down to which part of the 1930s perhaps? Do you know if it was First Team, Reserves, A Team &/or Juniors?



Thanks Mishi. I asked my dad today and he said he thought my grandad was with Hamlet for about 5 or 6 seasons, starting as a junior and then in the first team. Re the time period, the programmes that the 12th Man has kindly posted above show him playing for the juniors in 1931 and the first team in 1934.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet October 1928


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2019)

Edgar Kail April 1932


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

Team Colours 1905
(trying to decode this)
 SLP 29 April 1905


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet Cricket 
"pink & blues"
1 May 1897 SLP


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

*"Dream of every schoolboy and junior playing football in the parks and back streets of South London is to play for the famous Dulwich Hamlet on their **wonderful** ground at Champion Hill"*

*Daily Mirror*
*28 September 1949*
*Reg Merritt*
**


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 159882 Team Colours 1905
> (trying to decode this)
> SLP 29 April 1905


I could try to 'de-code' it...but the context of the whole article, and any other mentions around this would help...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet Football, Cricket and Gymnastics Clubs
Sporting Life 17 January 1906


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

Roots of Dulwich Hamlet FC
SLP 18th February 1893


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 159897
> 
> Roots of Dulwich Hamlet FC
> SLP 18th February 1893


Yes, this has featured in the 'Hamlet Historian'....there's actually no proof that the romanticised tale of the founding of the Club with boys giving money to 'Pa' which is in the official blurb on the Club that is sent out to editors for our away programmes actually happened. This cutting seems to confirm the actual founding of our Club to the very day, & matches with the 21st anniversary Coming of Age Dinner photo that is in the boardroom. But these 'facts' have yet to be acknowledged by John Lawrence, which is a shame.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

William Benchley

"One of the founders of Dulwich Hamlet FC"

Headmaster of Dulwich Hamlet school when the founding meetings were organised
later Mayor of Camberwell and President of the local National Union Teachers

Note: also Brenchley Gardens



Edinburgh Evening News 12th October 1932

_*Alderman William **Benchley** J.P. (1858 – 1938)*_
William Brenchley was born on 5th June 1858 at 1 Hereford Place, in the registration district of Mile End Old Town, in London’s Docklands...

Though from a working class background, William was well educated, literate and trained as a school master.  In the 1881 Census he is recorded as a teacher, lodging with the Wilson family in Stoke Newington.  However, shortly after this he moved to Camberwell, where he was to remain for the rest of his life, to take the position of Class Master at Bellenden Road School.  He lived at 11 Gordon Road, Camberwell, and on 7th October 1882, William married Elizabeth Beckett...

In 1891, William succeeded Mr J Tavener as Headmaster of the nearby Dulwich Hamlet School for boys, where he stayed until 1901.  William’s log book as Headmaster, which begins on August 24th 1891, is written in his own clear, fluent hand.  He describes his constant efforts to improve the school buildings, the curriculum and the pupils’ work, noting with pride the excellent comments on the standard of education from the inspectors of the School Board for London.  By 1894, the school curriculum covered geography, mechanics, French, algebra, English and science (physical, mechanical, botanical and physiological)...

William was also an important and pivotal member of the local community, the President of the East Lambeth National Union of Teachers, and keen to record on 2nd May 1904 that the London County Council had taken over the running of schools and education.   At about this time he was also a member of the committee which founded the Nunhead and Dulwich sub-libraries, and the Camberwell School of Arts and Crafts...

William’s career outside of education was eventful and illustrious, shaped by an aim to change the social inequalities of the day...

For this reason, and as a local resident in an area where the population was expanding rapidly, William Brenchley became aware of the need for a new cemetery.  Ordinary people at this time often could not afford expensive funerary costs and were unable to bury their dead in a dignified manner: all that was available to them were unmarked paupers’ graves.  William was Chairman of the Educational Endowments and Burial Committees, and also Chair of the Cemeteries Sub-Committee, and as such made the decision to establish the Camberwell New Cemetery at Honor Oak, which began at the top of One Tree Hill, and is still in use today...

The New Cemetery, a 61 acre site, was opened in 1927, and its chapel, the largest in London, designed by the architects Aston Webb and Sons, was completed in 1928.  It was an ambitious project, and a costly one, as the Camberwell Borough Council Minutes for Wednesday October 19th 1932 state that the total expenditure to date on the new cemetery was £98,880 13/- 6d; the amount spent in the borough on new housing over the same period was nil...

Alderman William and Camberwell Borough Council devised a more affordable system for local people by digging graves which could accommodate eight coffins, with space above for eight small headstones.  However, these early graves quickly filled with water once dug, as they were positioned at the top of the hill, which was covered in a thick layer of clay. It is said that mourners were often soaked by the splashing of coffins lowered into graves full of water.  Then, over time, according to local folklore, the occupants of these higher graves slid down the incline of the hill and were later discovered at the bottom of lower, freshly dug graves...

Alderman William achieved his life’s ambition to complete fifty years of service in public life, and his death left a vacancy on the Council in what was then Alleyn (Dulwich) Ward.  _The Camberwell and Peckham Times_ remarked that there would be ‘nobody to take his place,’ whilst _The South London Press_ called him the ‘Father of Camberwell Council’.

In Alderman William’s honour, the road between the park and the cemetery was also named Brenchley Gardens.

*© Amanda Thomas, 2003.*


----------



## Roger D (Jan 25, 2019)

I don’t think we’ll ever get the true story of the club’s foundation now. The two versions are not automatically incompatible. It is quite possible two boys suggested a club and possibly offered some money and that this morphed into a formal club at the cited meeting. It’s also worth noting that more than two names have appeared in print as the two boys just to further muddy the water.

My gut reaction is that the boys do feature in the story somewhere, it appeared in print during Pa’s life from memory and he was a prolific writer to local newspapers if he thought there was an error in their reporting about DHFC. (We nearly ended up with the nickname the Lambs which seems to have been unofficially used due to the youth of our early sides. One of the local papers referred to the Hamlet as the Lambs and found themselves on the end of a missive from Pa making it quite clear that was not our nickname.)

However, the simple fact is that DHFC do indeed formally emerge out of that formal meeting and not any informal arrangement.

I am also of the belief that we probably played friendlies in the second half of 1892/93, which is not recognised in the club history as far as I am aware. Starting mid-season was not unheard of back then. This would permit the statement that we lost every game in our first season to be true and also tally with the existence of a fixture card from 1893/94 – seemingly now lost – which recorded the scores and shows we did not lose every game that season. Unfortunately I doubt that theory will every be proven one way or the other.

It's also worth noting that Alderman Brenchley was a Liberal from memory. Many of those involved at Dulwich Hamlet in the early days were true blue, including Pa who was a Tory councillor, however it is clear that political beliefs were left at the door. At the 21st Anniversary dinner Pa said something like one of the things he was proudest of was that the clubs greatest player had been the village coal man. This may well have been a bit of a pop at local rivals Townley Park, who appear to have been established to cater for people from a reasonably affluent background. I stress that is my suspicion and not proven.

One area that has yet to be fully studied is the link between education and the early Hamlet. Clearly it is known we were an old boys team associated with a school at one point however several officials were educational professionals and in the early days we seem to have had a disproportionate number of teachers playing for us. At least one of the earlier Easter tours effectively saw two tours. The full party were present for the weekend and the games however a sub-party consisting of people involved in schools who were on holiday stuck around a bit longer. World War one fatality Tom Rose was one of the teachers associated with the playing side of the club.

Edited to say that Freeman - the ground owner mentioned in one quote - sadly subsequently hung himself in one of the buildings on the land he owned. From memory one of the pavilions but please check that before using it as a fact. Also Horton, the cricketer, was - again from memory - important in the early DHFC but had to retire prematurely due to illness.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

I do think Pa Wilson has tended to dominate the histories of Dulwich Hamlet FC along with the sometimes quoted a club founded by Tory Freemasons, it seems only right that William Benchley be written back into the history, after all he was the Headmaster at Dulwich Hamlet School when the football team was formed and undoubtedly key in organising the meetings

NOTE: William Benchley daughter was also a famous pioneering plant scientist Winifred Benchley


----------



## Roger D (Jan 26, 2019)

Pa does dominate but probably correctly. There are accounts from people involved in the early days that make it clear the main reason the club thrived was Pa's willingness to fund ongoing losses.

His contacts also seem to have been very important in sourcing grounds, Dulwich FC and Champion Hill FC both relocated to West London unable to find a local ground whilst at points DHFC leased two. His contacts were certainly crucial in saving the ground during WW1.

As for Tory freemasons, there were certainly plenty of both in the early days. Hardly surprising given the Tories were elected unopposed in Dulwich in 1900. (Limited franchise obviously.) However there is no reason to believe the club was political. There is contemporaneous evidence that - once an open club - the only criteria that mattered was the ability to play football. Wealth and politics were neither here or there. The club is known to have held smokers at Peckham Liberal Club despite Pa's personal beliefs.

Edited to say I did approach the local Tory party about 15 years ago to see if the had their old membership lists to try to get to the bottom of how many were involved with both them and DHFC. The membership lists have been thrown out at some point so the exact crossover will never be known.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Pa does dominate but probably correctly. There are accounts from people involved in the early days that make it clear the main reason the club thrived was Pa's willingness to fund ongoing losses.
> 
> His contacts also seem to have been very important in sourcing grounds, Dulwich FC and Champion Hill FC both relocated to West London unable to find a local ground whilst at points DHFC leased two. His contacts were certainly crucial in saving the ground during WW1.
> 
> ...


And one of our current Vice Presidents, at least, is a freemason, so it still happens... & another is a member of the Peckham Liberal Club.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 27, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet V Banstead Mental Hospital in the fog

Gandermonium: Banstead Mental Hospital FC


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 27, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And one of our current Vice Presidents, at least, is a freemason, so it still happens... & another is a member of the Peckham Liberal Club.


Peckham Liberal Club has no association with any political party. Quite a few Hamlet fans are members - I suspect on account of cheap beer and ditto snooker and pool tables.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 27, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Peckham Liberal Club has no association with any political party. Quite a few Hamlet fans are members - I suspect on account of cheap beer and ditto snooker and pool tables.


Yes, I actually knew that... but it didn’t suit the purpose of my post


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 27, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, I actually knew that... but it didn’t suit the purpose of my post


Fair enough!


----------



## Roger D (Jan 29, 2019)

Does anyone know if Alderman Brenchley was involved in the club over the F.A / A.F.A split period? I've just been looking into the history of Dulwich Wood F.C. - who went with the A.F.A. At the end of their third season (1908/09) they held a dinner at the Crown & Greyhound when they collected the trophy for the North Surrey League from Mr. F.K.C Brenchley. Also present were F.S. Brenchley and W.W. Brenchley. Could that have been William Brenchley and an indication that not all were happy with the Hamlet's decision to back the F.A?


----------



## Roger D (Jan 30, 2019)

Doing a bit more digging around Brenchley it looks like an error has crept into our history, it's one I've repeated as well TBH.

It seems Councillor Brenchley has been mis-identified at times. There were actually two

Councillor F.E.C Brenchley - Liberal
Councillor W. Brenchley - Conservstive

A SLP report on a Tory candidates meeting in their edition dated 29/10/06 confirms that Councillor W. Brenchley was Headmaster at Dulwich Hamlet school. At the meeting he stated that he had "killed" the last electrical lighting scheme and would oppose further financial obligations for the borough.(Pa was cut from the same cloth.) The Chairman, speaking for all the Tory candidates stated they did not support a reduction in workmen's wages but would ensure they "worked for the 30s they received "

Despite adding William to the list of prominent Tories in the club (and he was very close to C.T. Hunt suggesting that he may be another) I remain comfortable that the evidence shows DHFC was not a party political institution in any way and was open to all.

Edited to say surely either F.K.C or F.E.C was a newspaper typo and that those two are one man.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 30, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Doing a bit more digging around Brenchley it looks like an error has crept into our history, it's one I've repeated as well TBH.
> 
> It seems Councillor Brenchley has been mis-identified at times. There were actually two
> 
> ...


There’s a Brenchley Gardens, of course, that runs past Camberwell New Cemetery which, I assume, must be connected. I hesitate to mention it on here but a certain John Beasley wrote a number of books about the origin of local road names. That would be in SE23 though and I’m not sure he ventured beyond SE5, SE15 and SE22 in his coverage of local history.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 30, 2019)

Ah...the same John Beasley who led the failed campaign against our current ground, without which there would simply be no Dulwich Hamlet today! He them had the front to suggest the name 'Sport road' for the approach road into our ground & Sainsbury's. We went garrity & deluged the planning department with the suggestion 'EDGAR KAIL WAY'...unsurprsingly he lost...again!

He sometimes does venture further than you think...as I certainly know him to stick his nose in where it's not wanted! 

He also opposed the Homebase/ground on Greendale application at the turn of the century...you may recall it was John who came out with the now legendary quote about walking down dog Kennel Hill looking like Tuscanny. 
With the Homebase application he downgraded somewhat...saying that strolling along Greendale reminded him of the Peak District.

If ever I had the time & inclination to write about the various campaigns to move our ground(which I never will!), the building of the current one & hopefully the return onto the Greendale site, I'd call the book 'From Tuscany to the Peak district'!

During the battle from the end of the Eighties for our current ground when a group of working class football fans took on a group of middle class NIMBY agitators and won, a rarity in itself, he made up a pressure group called OTDOGS...the Opposition To the Destruction of Open Green Space. When the later Homebase application came round he couldn't use it as we re-claimed it on our leaflets & posters with our OTDOGS group: Our Team Don't Oppose Greendale stadium.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ah...the same John Beasley who led the failed campaign against our current ground, without which there would simply be no Dulwich Hamlet today! He them had the front to suggest the name 'Sport road' for the approach road into our ground & Sainsbury's. We went garrity & deluged the planning department with the suggestion 'EDGAR KAIL WAY'...unsurprsingly he lost...again!
> 
> He sometimes does venture further than you think...as I certainly know him to stick his nose in where it's not wanted!
> 
> ...


Haha! The very same - which is why I hesitated to mention it!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2019)

Football ad's 1900 - note you could get the sash even back then


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2019)

Football ads from November 1894
Jersey ( 2 inch Stripes) from 2/10


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 3, 2019)

Didn't Dulwich Hamlet once play on a ground off Woodwarde Road


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 3, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Didn't Dulwich Hamlet once play on a ground off Woodwarde Road



Yes. Not sure of the details.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Roger D (Apr 3, 2019)

Contemporary press reports suggest that it was a mud bath rather than a pitch for much of the season. I have vague memories of a Junior Cup opponent, possibly Wimbledon, appealing for a replay on the basis the pitch was hopelessly unfit for playing football on.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Contemporary press reports suggest that it was a mud bath rather than a pitch for much of the season. I have vague memories of a Junior Cup opponent, possibly Wimbledon, appealing for a replay on the basis the pitch was hopelessly unfit for playing football on.



Wow you are old than I thought Roger.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Apr 4, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Yes they did and 19 Woodwarde Road was also the family home of Reg Anderson, one of our finest players who was sadly killed in 1942 whilst serving with Bomber Command.


----------



## EDC (Apr 4, 2019)

Woodwarde Road is uphill all the way N-S.  must have been hilarious.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


>



That would be 1991, not 1993. Last match was May 1991.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That would be 1991, not 1993. Last match was May 1991.


As an aside, the first league game back was October 3rd 1993. Highest crowd of the season - 752 vs Hendon.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 9, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> As an aside, the first league game back was October 3rd 1993. Highest crowd of the season - 752 vs Hendon.


1992...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 9, 2019)

so are we basically one pitch to the West or left of this ??


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 9, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> so are we basically one pitch to the West or left of this ??


We're currently more or less on the same site, with the pitch slightly realigned to the west and south. The photograph was obviously taken from the top of one of the floodlight pylons,  which were installed in 1964. The other one at the same end was a replacement during the 1980's, doubling as a mast for mobile phone networks, and is still there serving that purpose.


----------



## EDC (Apr 9, 2019)

If I’m correct the ground moved closer to St. Francis Street and built over the access road and the car park behind on the stand.  You can still see some of the old markings painted on the brick wall along the footpath.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 9, 2019)

EDC said:


> If I’m correct the ground moved closer to St. Francis Street and built over the access road and the car park behind on the stand.  You can still see some of the old markings painted on the brick wall along the footpath.


Yes, the Toilets Opposite stand must be roughly where the old upstairs bar was around the back of the old Main Stand.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 9, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 1992...


Fat fingers... and ineptitude.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 10, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


>



Barren indeed.  Is that Tuscany or the Anzio beachhead ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2019)

From the 75th Anniversary History


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 169224
> 
> From the 75th Anniversary History


Well carry on... where’s the other pages?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Panther (May 11, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 170599


That makes me feel old.  That was the whole club's 42nd season, and I've just done my own 42nd season!


----------



## scousedom (May 11, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That makes me feel old.  That was the whole club's 42nd season, and I've just done my own 42nd season!


And there were 42 seasons in between those two sets of 42 seasons...


----------



## Pink Panther (May 11, 2019)

scousedom said:


> And there were 42 seasons in between those two sets of 42 seasons...


I've supported the club for a third of its existence. I feel even older now!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 14, 2019)

Mishi posted this photo from the old Champion Hill late 1980's Hamlet V Kingstionians
but the real scandal is that kit

would that be pink and blue stripped shorts ??? shocking


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 14, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Mishi posted this photo from the old Champion Hill late 1980's Hamlet V Kingstionians
> but the real scandal is that kit
> 
> would that be pink and blue stripped shorts ??? shocking



Haha no they was two different shades of blue!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Mishi posted this photo from the old Champion Hill late 1980's Hamlet V Kingstionians
> but the real scandal is that kit
> 
> would that be pink and blue stripped shorts ??? shocking


Regarding the shorts? Surely you’d remember? Weren’t you watching Dulwich back then? And it’s against Kingstonian... no ‘s’ on the end.


----------



## EDC (May 14, 2019)

Is that Micky Droy playing for them ?  I seem to remember him scoring in a 3-0 defeat at the end of the 80's, a header I think.  Not this match though, looks like summer, the one I'm on about may have been Boxing or New Year's Day.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 14, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Haha no they was two different shades of blue!!


They weren't really "different shades" as such, it was just the material used at the time that gave a sort of "shadow stripe" effect, a bit like groundsmen cutting a pitch so that it looks like stripes - it's not actually two different shades of green grass!

Ray Purvis is the Hamlet player heading the ball clear with Martin Gillings in the background, with former Chelsea centre half Micky Droy (who made 2 rather undistiguished appearances for the Hamlet in Autumn 1987) the nearest Ks player.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 7, 2019)

Marcel Plassard from the web

The Nouvelliste du Morbihan 1938/09/01
Once selected, then, Marcel Plassard was called upon to render great services to his club, which he owes ... (Hennebont, Morbihan, France - 1938)

The Nouvelliste du Morbihan 1938/09/01
...A DEPARTURE - Marcel Plassard , Master Corporal at 137 "RI and back at the Lorient Football Club will leave us .... (Hennebont, Morbihan, France - 1938)

*Marcel, Eugène PLASSARD 
Number: 902L33 5481FN41 
Specialty: Marine Fusilier 
Last grade: Second master (after legal duration)*
Date of birth: 26th November 1915 - PORT-LOUIS (56)
Death date: February 17, 2002 _(87 years)_ - LORIENT
*Service states (6)*

 Marine Fusilier

 Second master (after legal duration)

ARRAS - _Embedded_

CASERNE BIR-HAKEIM - _Embedded_

GREENOCK BASE - _Embedded_ 
*- 1940 -* 
  01/08 / 
FRENCH FREE NAVAL FORCES (or) FNFL - _Commitment_


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2019)

The first recorded Women's game to be played at Champion Hill, I can find is the 1977 Women's FA Cup final between Southampton and QPR held on 15th May 1977, with over 3,000 in attendance in the old Champion Hill stadium. The game highlights shown before the men's FA Cup final with Bob Wilson as commentator. QPR ran out 1-0 winners.

the next game was the delayed 1994/95 London women's cup final between Arsenal & Millwall Lionesses in August 1995

The next women's game played at Champion Hill was on Sunday 10th September 1995 when Dulwich Hamlet Women's football Club (formally Lambeth WFC founded in 1986 as Patmore Youth Club) ran out against Hackney WFC in the WFA Cup preliminary round  (Alsion Murphy star scorer)
Debbie Glanfield, T Balogun, Catherine Dooley, Alison Murphy, Hazel Sarjeant, Martina Killick, Jackie Phillip, Marie Foley, Diann Charles, Dee McLaren, Bebrey Gurten  subs Maz Keenan, Chidi Anyiam, Fola Munis

Source: 10th September programme notes

The last recording of the first Dulwich Hamlet women's team I can find is a game against QPR in March 1998


----------



## Roger D (Aug 21, 2019)

Can't remember the dates but the mid 90's ish saw two womens FA Cup Semi Finals at the Hill. Croydon and Ipswich were two of the four teams involved. Think Croydon may have featured in both matches and that it was probably around the time of the first DHWFC.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 21, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



This has nothing to do with Dulwich Hamlet, and the picture was used to falsely represent how popular the former Kings College sports field was, by an arch opponent of the building of our curent ground.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 21, 2019)

Never mind his book I believe Beasley is more famous for inspiring the Tuscany song?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 21, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The first recorded Women's game to be played at Champion Hill, I can find is the 1977 Women's FA Cup final between Southampton and QPR held on 15th May 1977, with over 3,000 in attendance in the old Champion Hill stadium. The game highlights shown before the men's FA Cup final with Bob Wilson as commentator. QPR ran out 1-0 winners.
> 
> the next game was the delayed 1994/95 London women's cup final between Arsenal & Millwall Lionesses in August 1995
> 
> ...


The BBC erected a temporary television gantry under the old covered terrace for the 1977 Cup Final and I believe some local chldren were shaking it while chanting "Jimmy Hill is a wanker". Mishi can possibly elaborate upon that!

There were also two FA Cup semi-finals played at Champion Hill during the first three seasons or so after the current ground opened. One of them was Croydon v Millwall. I recall Croydon seemed to have won it by scoring the first goal very late in extra time only for Millwall to equalise straight from the kick-off then win on kicks from the penalty mark.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 7, 2019)

Amongst the junk in my house I found a couple of Pink N Booze periodicals if anyone is interested. They offer a facinating insight into the author circa 2000. Mishi have you got copies?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 7, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Amongst the junk in my house I found a couple of Pink N Booze periodicals if anyone is interested. They offer a facinating insight into the author circa 2000. Mishi have you got copies?
> 
> View attachment 183479


Yes, it wasn't much of a fanzine, just a 'spoiler' from me really...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheffield Independent 6th October 1931


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 28, 2019)

It was reported in 1931 that the old ground had a "definite slope"
and it was stated that the new ground was the "finest amateur enclosure in Great Britain"
It was reported that presently Ilford is "probably" the largest in the Country with a 20,000 capacity


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet V Casuals 
London Charity Cup
Daily Herald Report 23rd October 1919
Attendance 2,000
Edgar Kail

Final London Charity Cup - December 13th 1919 at Champion Hill 2:15 kick off
Dulwich Hamlet V Nunhead


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2019)

London Charity Cup Final 13 December 1919
Dulwich Hamlet V Nunhead

13th London Charity Cup Final

Saturday 13th December 1919 2:15 KO
Dulwich Hamlet (1) V Nunhead (0)
Davis 80th minute

First time Dulwich Hamlet had won the cup outright (joint winners in 1910 after a drawn replay)

Nunhead's seventh successive London Charity cup final

Dulwich Hamlet appeared in the final 1910-11 (joint winner with Nunhead after a drawn replay 1-1 and 2-2), 1911-12 (losing 2-3 to Nunhead) 1913-14 (losing 0-1 to Nunhead)
13th December 1919

"The largest crowd ever seen on the Dulwich ground"
The Globe - 13th December 1919

London Charity Cup was established in 1886-87 season
The first final was between Swifts and Casuals - Swifts winning 3-0
winners
Swifts (twice)
Old Westministers
Royal Arsenal
Casuals (six)
London Caledonians (four)
Crusaders (twice)
Old Carthusians (twice)
Clapton (four)
Shepherds Bush
Leytonstone
Nunhead (three)

1906 Calidonians and Casuals joint winners (draw)
1910 Dulwich Hamlet and Nunhead joint winners (draw)

1910-11 Dulwich Hamlet 1 Nunhead 1 replay 2-2
1911-12 Dulwich Hamlet 2 Nunhead 3
1913-14 Dulwich Hamlet 0 Nunhead 1
1914-15 Calidonians 1 Nunhead 2
1919-19 Dulwich Hamlet 1 Nunhead 0

source Globe 13 December 1913


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet lost the London Charity Cup final of 1946-47 
0-3 to Barking at Champion Hill

The match programme reported that Dulwich Hamlet had won the London Charity Cup on six occasions
and jointly three
1910-11 with Nunhead (Dulwich Hamlets first London Charity Cup final)
1923-24 with Clapton
1930-31 with Kingstonians


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 30, 2019)

London Senior Cup established in 1882
Dulwich Hamlet have won five times and been the losing finalists five times

1907/08 LOST 1-0 London Calidonians
1920/21 LOST 4-1 Barking Town
1924/25 WON 2-0 Clapton
1927/28 LOST 2-0 London Calidonians
1938/39 WON 3-0 Erith & Belvedere
1942/43 LOST 5-4 Tooting & Mitcham
1949/50 WON 3-1 Hounslow
1983/84 WON 3-2 Kingstonians
2001/02 LOST 2-1 Croydon
2003/04 WON 2-0 Tooting & Mitcham

Former Walthamstow Avenue hold record for most Cup final wins (eight)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 1, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> London Senior Cup established in 1882
> Dulwich Hamlet have won five times and been the losing finalists five times
> 
> 1907/08 LOST 1-0 London Calidonians
> ...


In 1984 we beat Kingstonian (no ‘s’ at the end) after a replay. There was also the London Challenge Cup at the turn of this century which, in effect was re-introduced in a new guise & replaces the London Senior Cup for a few years, which became a secondary competition for senior sides for a number of seasons, before it was again put back into mothballs.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 1, 2019)

I think it was the 2000/2001 final Hamlet lost late on to a penalty given after the most ridiculous dive you'll ever see. To be fair to the Croydon player he openly admitted it was a dive when asked post game and said it was what he was paid to do. 

We had laughed when Wayne Kerrins pulled off just as ludicrous a dive over the top of Les Cleevely to win a penalty around that time. Also around then our Reserves were awarded a ludicrous penalty v Corinthian Casuals. Their captain ran over to the referee an urged him to look at us doubling up in laughter on the terracing. He did and confirmed it was a penalty. The keeper then did the old Corinthian thing and stood to one side and didn't even try to save it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 11, 2019)

When I came to the old Champion Hill as a lad in the early 1970's, I recall one of the main thoroughfares to the ground ran along side the railway embankment ? was it direct from the railway station - and seem to remember the commissioner patrolling at the entrance to the officials box ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 11, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> When I came to the old Champion Hill as a lad in the early 1970's, I recall one of the main thoroughfares to the ground ran along side the railway embankment ? was it direct from the railway station - and seem to remember the commissioner patrolling at the entrance to the officials box ?


No, not the railway embankment. A path/ access road ran up from next to the chip shop to the turnstiles & the back of the main stand. It backed onto the back gardens of the houses on the northerly side of St Francis Road.
The main entrance into the ground was the players & officials entrance, below the old upstairs bar, which itself opened in 1964. Until the early eighties it was hard to get into the small downstairs bar, the Hamlet Bar, as this was for players, officials & assorted hangers on. But once invited in you were always guaranteed a late one.


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 13, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> When I came to the old Champion Hill as a lad in the early 1970's, I recall one of the main thoroughfares to the ground ran along side the railway embankment ? was it direct from the railway station - and seem to remember the commissioner patrolling at the entrance to the officials box ?



Some of the wall from the old boundary is still in place across from the blue exit gate ‘B’ - the one on the service road down the side of the stadium. You can see markings from where the car park for the old stadium used to be.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2019)

This Weds Hussein Hegazi: Dulwich Hamlet’s Egyptian King – free talk, Wed 16th Oct 2019


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 22, 2019)

Rene Kail wife of Edgar Kail


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 22, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet win 10-0 March 1945 ??
but against whom and take it not a League fame ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 22, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet's Heaviest league defeat: 0–9 vs Walthamstow Avenue, Isthmian League,
29th December 1945


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 24, 2019)

A game in which Tommy Jover didn't score! Walthamstow must have had a strong team. In those days there were no substitutes so Dulwich would have finished the game with only 9 players. Glyn Jones was the Sports master and went on to be the headmaster of Parklands secondary school in Sidcup (now Cleve Park school). He retired in 1979 and went back to live in South Wales.


----------



## Steve Upsher (Nov 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Now that's research pompeydunc ! ;-)


My Dad played for Dulwich in the 1950s after returning from Australia in 1954. It would have been 1954 or 55 or soon after. His name was Derek Upsher and he was a striker. Does anyone have any mentions or pictures of him? He talks fondly of the club and how big they were in those days, with the players being taken to a hotel for post match meal!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

Away Margate FA Cup 1974


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet 1962


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

FA Amateur Cup tie at Emley in 1968/9, 

Thanks to Pink Panther for update


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 189449


This was taken at the FA Amateur Cup tie at Emley in 1968/9, when we were victims of a famous giantkilling.  The White Horse is still a lovely pub, I saw a game at Emley around ten years ago.  (Photo taken from Google Images.)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

The old Champion Hill
Note the famous Poplar trees (aka Tuscany fame)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

Against Nigeria - Looking towards Dog Kennel Hill (Tuscany Poplar Trees)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

1931 New Champion Hill Stadium Record non-League attendance record V Nunhead  (League game record)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

The 1958/59 season

Norwood News 15 May 1959


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

27th November 1948

Northampton Town (2) Dulwich Hamlet (1)
FA Cup

Northampton were Third Division South


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Nigerian team that played Dulwich hamlet 17 September 1949
(many of the Players played for Nigerian Trains FC attendance 18,000


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 16, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 189449
> 
> FA Amateur Cup tie at Emley in 1968/9,
> 
> Thanks to Pink Panther for update


I've been trying without success to recognise supporters in these old pictures. Is that Pat Mitchell right in the centre behind the flag?

The youths in the earlier picture from 1962 will be in their seventies by now. I wonder whether any of them still go?


----------



## EDC (Nov 16, 2019)

I thought that too.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2019)

New Dulwich Hamlet Stadium September 1912
Stanley CC enclosure


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet club shirt kit colours 1905


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2019)

Ajax Amsterdam V Dulwich Hamlet

Ajax (1) Dulwich Hamlet (4)

Friday 21st March 1913


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet FC
1958-1959 Season Review


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet FC
1958-1959 Season Review
View attachment 194516


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2019)

September 1937
Chelmsford chronicle


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2019)

Amateur Cup final

10th April 1937 Liverpool Echo


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 1, 2020)

Looking at 1978/79 programme

states

highest goal scorer in a season 53 Edgar Kail 1925/26
First team appearances Reg Merritt 571 1950-1966

Record League Victory  11-3 v Civil service 1925/26


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 1, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Looking at 1978/79 programme
> 
> states
> 
> ...



We beat Worthing 9-0 in around 1990/91 So by winning margin will surpass that. Ronnie Murrock scored 4 headers.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 1, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> We beat Worthing 9-0 in around 1990/91 So by winning margin will surpass that. Ronnie Murrock scored 4 headers.


There's also a 10-1 v West Norwood in 1920/21 listed as joint highest league win. All the goals in that 9-0 v Worthing were scored in the space of just 44 minutes between the 28th and 72nd minutes. We came within a whisker of making it 10-0 when a long range shot from Jim Cannon hit the inside of each post and came back out. That was the moment that convinced me I'm never going to see the Hamlet score double figures. I also saw us beat Borehamwood 9-2 in October 1978, when their keeper had to go off injured after about 5 minutes. George Borg, who will be managing Braintree against us on Saturday, scored a hat-trick that day as did Ossie Bayram.


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 2, 2020)

To get this back in a more appropriate thread!
Post War Top 11 goalscorers
Tommy Jover 192
John Everitt 177
Leslie Green 160
Ossie Bayram 137
Leslie Brown 121
Nyren Clunis 117
Pat Connett 110
Arthur Phebey 77
Paul Whitmarsh 74
Lee Akers 72
Roy Wootton 70


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 3, 2020)

anyone got the all time record for goal scorers


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> anyone got the all time record for goal scorers


Records are incomplete for the pre-war period so there is no definite all-time list.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2020)

Interesting letter re old turnstiles from Champion Hill - Dulwich Hamlet - This letter was recently posted by someone on ebay for sale
Would be interesting to know if we did indeed sell some and if so to whom ?
Know Hamlet were in serious financial difficulties at the time (as it often was from the 1970's on)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2020)

League Games

1937/38 Wimbledon 1 Dulwich Hamlet 9
1927/28 Dulwich Hamlet 10 Civil Service 2
1925/26 Civil Service 3 Dulwich Hamlet 11
1921/22 The Casuals 2 Dulwich Hamlet 9
1920/21 West Norwood 1 Dulwich Hamlet 10

1978/79 Dulwich Hamlet 9 Boreham Wood 2

1990/91 Dulwich Hamlet 9 Worthing 0


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 5, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 194974
> 
> Interesting letter re old turnstiles from Champion Hill - Dulwich Hamlet - This letter was recently posted by someone on ebay for sale
> Would be interesting to know if we did indeed sell some and if so to whom ?
> Know Hamlet were in serious financial difficulties at the time (as it often was from the 1970's on)


The letter dates from the end of the first season at the current ground. I doubt we were in "serious financial difficulties" at that time as the Sainsbury's redevelopment cleared the club's debt. Bill Azzi still sells programmes at most home games, I'm sure he can say what happened to the turnstiles. I think he was the club treasurer at the time.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2020)

1977/78 Isthmian League Division One

10th September 1977 Wembley V Dulwich Hamlet 0-5 
13th September 1977  Dulwich Hamlet V Corinthian Casuals 5-0

Back to back Dulwich Hamlet 5-0 victories in League games


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 1977/78 Isthmian League Division One
> 
> 10th September 1977 Wembley V Dulwich Hamlet 0-5
> 13th September 1977  Dulwich Hamlet V Corinthian Casuals 5-0
> ...


In October the following season we beat Borehamwood 9-2 and Oxford City 5-2 in home league games: 14 goals in four days.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

Saturday 2nd april 1960 Dulwich Hamlet played a friendley against Sweedish team Perstorp SK " playing in an almost complete white outfit, this  young side played some very attractive football. Their style was typically continenteal. they moved the ball very quickley from one to another and ran into open spaces. Inthe first half they were definateley on top and their small but brilliant right half Rubin gave a polished display." 
The score at half time was 1-1 and FT 4-2
Perstrop SK got a great ovation from the crowd as they left the field


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

10th October 1959 programme

"Dulwich Hamlet Cricket Club (founded 1889) This Club is older than the football Club and it is intresting  to note that the Football club was orginally formed to keep the Cricketers together in the winter"


----------



## Roger D (Jan 10, 2020)

There's contradictory evidence on this one. Dulwich Hamlet Old Boys Association was founded in Febrary 1893. The South London Press report on the first meeting stated that immediate steps were taken to found a cricket club.

However, there are a few reference to Dulwich Hamlet playing cricket in the South London Press in 1892. The opposition include Celtic and Dowlas, which sound unlikely opponents for a school team.

I think the exact foundation ndate of the cricket section currently has to be filed under uncertain.

Edited to add the link. This contains an extract from a DHFC proggue stating the cricket club was founded in 1893. I doubt we'll ever know for certain now









						Dulwich Hamlet Cricket Club
					

A cloak of mystery surrounds the roots of Dulwich Hamlet Cricket Club. In the many club handbooks published annually by Dulwich Hamlet ...




					thehamlethistorian.blogspot.com


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 19, 2020)

Champion Hill  - Dog Kennel Hill 1952 (tram lines being removed)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 19, 2020)

Turnstiles
Allegedly 6 turnstiles came out of the old stadium, x1 had not been used for many years - a couple "may" have been sold to Corinthian casuals in the early 1990's - two remain on the greendale entrance


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 19, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 196082
> Champion Hill  - Dog Kennel Hill 1952 (tram lines being removed)


I believe this was the only section of tramline in London with two lines running in each direction.  This was for safety reasons because, due to the steep gradient, trams were not allowed to enter this section until the preceding tram had clear the top/bottom in case a mechanical/electrical failure caused a tram to run out of control.

I remember well known fan Pat Mitchell telling us that the Hamlet players used to train by running up Dog Kennel Hill in pairs, racing against the trams!



PartisanDulwich said:


> Turnstiles
> Allegedly 6 turnstiles came out of the old stadium, x1 had not been used for many years - a couple "may" have been sold to Corinthian casuals in the early 1990's - two remain on the greendale entrance


I'm fairly sure Corinthian-Casuals did have a couple.  They moved to their current ground around the same time we vacated old Champion Hill.  It was very basic to begin with as they'd dropped out of the Isthmian League for five years or so to play at London Spartan League level, but when they returned to the Isthmian League they had a load of fencing panels from our ground which were clearly recognisable to those who had seen them at Champion Hill.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 20, 2020)

Had not spotted before, that in the 1932 final against Marine at Upton Park - Dulwich Hamlet were wearing the present DHFC logo rather than than the heraldic crest seen on replica shirts from the 1937 final


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 21, 2020)

Corinthian Casuals saying the battery of four they have now came from the old Royal Horticultural Halls  ???
King George's Field, Tolworth used by Casuals from 1988-


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 21, 2020)

DHFC Winners Isthmian League Division One 1978
must one of Dulwich Hamlet's first black players  ???


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 21, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> DHFC Winners Isthmian League Division One 1978
> must one of Dulwich Hamlet's first black players  ???



Tony White is the player in question. He was with us for a couple of years, mostly as an understudy/reserve, although he played in my first ever Hamlet game at home to Hertford Town (1 May 1978) when Kimm Connett replaced him as substitute and scored the only goal of the game. 

Errol Rhoden was an earlier black player who appears in one of the Hamlet team photos from a few years earlier but I never saw him play.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 21, 2020)

Would Errol Rhoden be the first black player since Hagazi


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 21, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Would Errol Rhoden be the first black player since Hagazi


No idea, but given the high turnover of players who only made a handful of appearances during the club's wilderness years of the mid/late sixties,  and the number of migrants from the Windrush generation who settled in Lambeth/Southwark/Lewisham, I suspect there may have been earlier examples.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 24, 2020)

Tuffnell Park V Dulwich Hamlet 1950

"The Hamlet now have the finest ground and amenities for Amateur soccer in the Country"
"They will always remain a shinning example of TRUE AMATEUR FOOTBALL"
"Once a Hamlet player always a Hamlet player"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 24, 2020)

Townley Park Ground - Dulwich


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2020)

1927 Dulwich Hamlet colours


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 26, 2020)

A few years back when we celebrated black history month 
what players did we include ?
Thanks


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 27, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> A few years back when we celebrated black history month
> what players did we include ?
> Thanks











						Black History Month to open in the bar 3rd October
					

The Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Committee are jointly funding an exhibition with the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust for October, which is Black History Month.  There will be an official unveiling in the Clubhouse at ONE O'CLOCK SHARP in the Bar, where it will be displayed for the whole month...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 29, 2020)

Vintage image: Dog Kennel Hill toll house. About where Dulwich Hamlet Fish Bar is (was).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2020)

Benjamin "Benny" Odeje
Charlton Athletic registration card
Born Sapele, Nigeria 2/11/1955
First black player to play for  England

joined Dulwich Hamlet in October 1974 ???? (need to confirm)  (Was playing for Hendon January 1975



Any Dulwich Hamlet clarification for Benjamin Odeje - welcome


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 4, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 197540
> 
> Benjamin "Benny" Odeje
> Charlton Athletic registration card
> ...


We interviewed him that day!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2020)

What shirts would Dulwich hamlet have been wearing in 1974-75 season ?


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 4, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Benjamin "Benny" Odeje
> Charlton Athletic registration card
> Born Sapele, Nigeria 2/11/1955
> First black player to play for  England
> ...


I remember seeing his name in some programmes from 1974/5 but I seem to have lost them in a house move. He made a few first team appearances but not many. He also returned for one or two pre-season matches around 1981/2, which I guess must have been after his three years at university and playing for Trowbridge Town, but I don't think he made any further league or cup appearances. 


PartisanDulwich said:


> What shirts would Dulwich hamlet have been wearing in 1974-75 season ?


It would have been the royal blue with the pink "penguin" stripe down the front and back.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2020)

In the Dulwich Hamlet V Bishop Stortford programme for 2nd November 1974 states Benny Odeje had four appearances and nil goals for the Hamlet (this was the 17th Hamlet game of the season

Down as a sub for the Dulwich hamlet V Leatherhead game  24th September 1974 programme (10th game of the season) also sub for game against Harrow Borough 2nd October 1974

By 25th April 1975 game 37 of the season against  Hayes - the programme still recorded only 4 appearances for Odeje

Yellow, blue trimmings and blue shorts

pink and blue


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2020)

London Senior Cup final played at Champion hill 12th May 1945
admission
Centre stand 3/-
Wing Stand and Enclosure 2/3
Admission to the ground 1/
Boys 6d


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks to Blitzwalker for posting this

Dulwich Hamlet FC links to the Dutch goes back to 1907
and not let's not forget we beat Ajax  (Holland)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 8, 2020)

Reg Merritt legend of legends


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)

More photos from the 1960s
John Hammond


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)

Roy Wootton


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)

John Hall

It's has been suggested John Hall was very 'robust' when challenging opponents for the ball !


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)

Team from the 1960s
Can anyone name all of the players?

Top row second from the right Reg Merritt. Bottom row far left Albert Modesto.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 10, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Team from the 1960s
> Can anyone name all of the players?
> View attachment 198143
> Top row second from the right Reg Merritt. Bottom row far left Albert Modesto.


Haven't seen this one before.  Denis Joyce on the end next to Merritt.  (This must be around 1965/6 after he came back from a spell at Bromley.)  Mike Hugo next to the goalkeeper I think?


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 10, 2020)

Some good photos here The incredible history of Dulwich Hamlet FC


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 13, 2020)

1956


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet FC 1973-1974 ???

So who is the black player ?? as Benjamin Odeje didn't play for Dulwich Hamlet until the start of the 1974 season


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 19, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC 1973-1974 ???
> 
> So who is the black player ?? as Benjamin Odeje didn't play for Dulwich Hamlet until the start of the 1974 season.


Errol Rhoden. I think I mentioned him earlier on the thread, unless it was on a different thread. He made a few league appearances for the Hamlet and later played for Wokingham Town,  but that's all I know about him


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks...........Rhoden first game for Slough was 15-05-1977 (so left by then) - But don't see his name before start of 1976 ish ? season  (by April 1977 Erro; Rhoden had played 12 games for teh Hamlet)

Could the date of the team in the official history booklet be wrong ? if it was 1975-76 could be Odeje ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)

1978 Cup Final (including Tony White one of the first black Dulwich Hamlet players


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)

Tony White


Jamaican born Tony joined Wimbledon FC in 1972/73 while still at school, and played at youth, reserve and first team level in that same season, becoming the first black player to wear a Wimbledon shirt, as well as playing twice for England u18's (against Wales and Scotland).

He joined West Ham, signing pro forms in September 1973/74. After a couple of years in the reserves, as understudy to Alvin Martin and Billy Bonds, he played briefly in Belgium. Returning to England he picked up a serious knee injury, but continued to play at non-league level, with Slough, Sutton United, Dulwich Hamlet, Bromley and Tooting & Mitcham.

(From Wimbledon Historian - The Historical Don)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)

1973/74 Season

But who is one of Dulwich Hamlet's first black players ?  Errol Rhoden ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 20, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet - Black Goalkeepers

Yannick Nlate 7/1/14   - 5 appearances ?

Preston Edwards 23/02/16 - 177 appearances

Amadou Tangara 01/07/17 - 11 appearances

Corey Addai  6/3/18   - 7 appearances 
(recalled by Coventry as on loan in April 2018)
but famously scored a goal for Hamlet against Brentwood Town 8 March 2018)

Have I missed anyone ?


----------



## Roger D (Feb 20, 2020)

Kenny Addai, Corey's dad played a few games for us in the early 90's.

 I'm sure there's at least one more but the name escapes me at the moment


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 20, 2020)

Paul Idem who within a 3 week period saves a penalty at Youth Team, Reserve Team and First Team level. STAT ATTACK!


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 20, 2020)

Sheikh Cessay under Craig Edwards
Oshane Brown under Gavin Rose


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 6, 2020)

Roy Wootton circa 1963


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 6, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Roy Wootton circa 1963



The very same Roy who inadvertently set the rhythm/beat to the creation of "you make me feel...pink and blue...pink and blue..." by Rob at East Thurrock away circa 2014.

(And also scored a few goals a few years before!)


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 6, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> The very same Roy who inadvertently set the rhythm/beat to the creation of "you make me feel...pink and blue...pink and blue..." by Rob at East Thurrock away circa 2014.


I remember that song starting spontaneously in one of those funny little shelters either side of one end. 2014/15 season, drew 2-2.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 7, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I remember that song starting spontaneously in one of those funny little shelters either side of one end. 2014/15 season, drew 2-2.



Indeed. It was Roy's clapping that started it._... 👏_


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 29, 2020)

1954 champion hill dulwich hamlet


----------



## Southlondonlad (May 2, 2020)

Just stumbled on this forum and its full of pure nostalgia. Any one on here remember Ted Shepherd ? I noted him on the mid60s team group. I know he went on to become Croydon manager for many years. Anyone have any info on his playing career ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 20, 2020)

*George Nganyuo Elokobi* (born 31 January 1986) is a Cameroonian ex Wolves star
Played one first team appearance for Dulwich Hamlet (at Lewes) in 2003 ( a game that kicked off an hour late due to delayed Hamlet coach)
scored on his debut for the Hamlet Youth team against Chipstead "with a stunning free kick"


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 20, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *George Nganyuo Elokobi* (born 31 January 1986) is a Cameroonian ex Wolves star
> Played one first team appearance for Dulwich Hamlet (at Lewes) in 2003 ( a game that kicked off an hour late due to delayed Hamlet coach)
> scored on his debut for the Hamlet Youth team against Chipstead "with a stunning free kick"
> View attachment 222956



That was a baptism of fire. We weren't in the best of form, coach arrived late and it was crash, bang, wallop, kick off! 
I was there that evening and think we lost 4-0.......


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 28, 2020)

Champion Hill Street Blues - December 1989


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 29, 2020)

Yep - heard JP had some links with TMUFC but which one is he ??? shocked I cannot see him


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 29, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Yep - heard JP had some links with TMUFC but which one is he ??? shocked I cannot see him



Front row third left.  He looks exactly the same except for the false moustache.  I thought Alan Simpson was Primo at first!


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 22, 2020)

This looks like a Dulwich youth team from the 1950s. Reg Merritt top left.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 22, 2020)

An even earlier Dulwich youth team. Reg Merritt top left 1950s.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 22, 2020)

Around 1963. Middle row left Roy Wootton and John Hammond.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 22, 2020)

Roy Wootton with the ball. Tommy Jover bottom right.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 22, 2020)

1960s some of the Dulwich players also played unofficially for Waring Athletic (Sidcup) on Sundays.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 8, 2020)

Hamlet Historian -  It must also be pointed out that Edgar Kail was a representative for a Scottish distillery company, spending three decades on the road until his retirement on New Year’s Eve (Hogmanay) 1965. His love of Scotland was such that soon afterwards he migrated north of the border with his son Colin, settling in Glasgow, moving to Largs and Skelmorlie, Ayrshire where he died from a stroke in 1976.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 8, 2020)

March 1932
Edgar Kail
Queens Park


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 9, 2020)

A.E. "Bert" Kimber
Mishi called him "The greatest Dulwich supporter that ever lived"
Super Hamlet fan from 1921 onwards
not missed a single home or away game in 32 years (up to 1953)

article 23 February 1953

"To see Mr Kimber donning his war paint as he approaches enemy territory is indeed an awesome sight!. First his gigantic pink and blue scarf is assumed, followed by a cap of the same hue, then with banner inscribed "Up the Hamlet" and big bell, he enters the visiting ground"

DHFC Supports newsletter "The Bushwacker" No1- August 1984

*Norwood News - Friday 17 September 1965*

ONE of the staunchest of staunch Dulwich Hamlet Supporters, Bert Kimber. has recently given up the job he has held with the club since 1928 . . . that of organising the coaches and transport for travel to away matches. Since 1928 Bert has faithfully arranged the travel facilities and even during the war years he battled on with his task.

He organised 13 coaches and 8 buses to take supporters to the Amateur Cup semi final against Corinthian at Stamford Bridge


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 20, 2020)

2009/10 season


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 20, 2020)

Would love to see a Dulwich hamlet shirt history like this


----------



## all to nah (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm working on an Altona 93 version since a year, now. It isn't as easy as I thought. There are a lot of gaps and questions and it's hard to get the tones of old black and white photos...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 2, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet circa 1965


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 17, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet 1960-1961


----------



## all to nah (Dec 25, 2020)

Inspired by PartisanDulwich over on twitter, I would like to use this to send all of you seasons greetings:




On this day 100 years ago Altona 93 played Bayern Munich in a friendly (1-3) in Altona, by the way.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 13, 2021)

Was going through an old enquiry and thought @pioneers_book might like these images. Hussein Hegazi playing for a joint Oxford/Cambridge team against Chelsea in 1914, as covered in their grand book. Love the Bernard Hugh cartoon. 
Dr Alexander Jackson on twitter


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## blue note (Jan 27, 2021)

pinnace cards...dulwich hamlet 









						DULWICH HAMLET
					

For those of you who like to see all the players of your team collected together in one group, here they are!




					pinnacecards.wordpress.com


----------



## all to nah (Jan 27, 2021)

blue note said:


> pinnace cards...dulwich hamlet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone know more about the 'blue' Kail and 'darker' Coleman card?

I've got a Jonas Cabinet sized card here and it's still my plan to write an article about it for the Hamlet Historian...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 7, 2021)

March 1925 (above news report)




From Wimbledon Historical don site Bill Caesar
(1920/21)

Bill Caesar, born in 1899, is one of only a couple of Dons to have merited an obituary in Wisden!

Like his brother, Eric - who joined Wimbledon in 1929, he started with Dulwich Hamlet, playing alongside school friend Edgar Kail during the Great War, while those of fighting age were away in France. He played a handful of matches for Wimbledon in the club's second season in the Athenian League before returning to the Hamlet.

He won amateur caps against South Africa at Tottenham in November 1924 and against Ireland at Maidstone in 1925, and also toured Australia with the English F.A. XI in 1925 - playing in the 2-0 win in the final match of 5 against the Australian international side - and in 1929 with Dulwich.

Bill then played for The Amateurs against The Professionals (The Amateurs won 6-1) in the 1925 Charity Shield, also at White Hart Lane.

He then started wandering, joining Brentford as captain of their reserve side, making his Football League début at Fulham in October 1929 at the age of almost 30.

In March 1931, when Hayes was hopelessly behind with its league fixtures because of its success in cups, he joined as cover for the fixture back-log, doubtless at the instigation of his younger brother. As chance would have it, Alf Butcher, the regular left-half, was injured in the Middlesex Senior Cup final only five days before the Amateur Cup final, so Bill Caesar was obliged to play. With only ten minutes of normal time to play and the score goalless, a scrimmage took place in front of the Hayes goal, and a hand, that of Bill Caesar, was seen by the referee to push the ball away. Penalty. Goal. Defeat at the last hurdle, and all attributable to Bill Caesar. All in all, he played only three games for Hayes, for certain (because of the need to play nine league matches in the last three weeks of the season, some went unreported).

He later played for Kingstonian (1933-4), Harwich (1936) and Barking (1938), as well as for Darlington, Fulham and Walsall.

All of this is extraordinary enough, but the reason for his entry in Wisden is even more so. He first played for Surrey, his home county, in 1922, when he was described as 'a distinctly quick bowler'. But he did not make his next appearance in the County Championship until 1946, for Somerset, when he took 10 wickets in three matches at an average of 25.2. The gap of 24 years between appearances has only been once exceeded.

He died in April 1988.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 7, 2021)

We learned today of the passing of Leslie Brown. 

He donned the Pink n Blue between 1956 and 1961 making 227 appearances and scoring 121 goals.

To his family and friends we send our sincere condolences. 

RIP Leslie


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 11, 2021)

Club saddened at passing of Leslie Brown & Terry Dobbs
					

The Club was saddened to learn that two well-known Dulwich Hamlet players from the 1950s &1960s passed away towards the end of January.




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## charliepooley (Feb 14, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 243874
> Dulwich Hamlet 1960-1961


Do you have the names of these players by any chance ?
or for that matter anyone else


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 20, 2021)

1924 Dulwich v Chilton Colliery; F.A. Amateur Cup Quarter Final. The game finished 1-1 with Chilton Colliery winning the replay 3-0. Photo is from the Daily Mirror via the British Newspaper Archive. (tweet by 
@dhfcwordsandpi1)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2021)

Special Whitehawk V Dulwich (Special edition Mental health virtual match Feb 2021)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2021)

James on posted pics on twitter

Dulwich Hamlet FC #Slash Subbuteo - A thing of true beauty

“Have nothing in your house that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful.” William Morris


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 29, 2021)

Burt Jackson by Michael C at Northern Ireland Football Museum
The Willowfield goalkeeper in the 1924 Irish Cup Final was Burt Jackson. Burt played for Dulwich Hamlet and the Royal Flying Corps before arriving in Belfast.  He fought in WW1 and was wounded at the Battle of the Somme. After impressing with Cliftonville Olympic he gained International recognition playing for the Northern Ireland Intermediate..

The Irish Cup Final was Burts last game for Willowfield.    After the match he signed for Belfast Celtic.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 20, 2021)

Booths poverty map East Dulwich 1899


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 24, 2021)

Woking 1 Dulwich 2 at Kingfield on 3rd September 1955


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 11, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 15, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 15, 2021)

1934


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 25, 2021)

Thanks to Blitzwalker


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 20, 2021)

Dulwich Hospital - and beyond Champion Hill - 1919 -


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 31, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 286154


I believe the match played there was Mexico v Korea.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 4, 2021)

From Sporting Life 1911

dhfcwordsandpics  

@dhfcwordsandpi1


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 4, 2021)

William Brenchley (1858 – 1938) "One of the founders of Dulwich Hamlet FC" Headmaster Dulwich Hamlet School, Mayor of Camberwell, President Lambeth National Union Teachers (NUT) and of  Brenchley Gardens fame (also small memorial in the Gardens to Councillor Brenchley


Still maintain Brenchley had much more to do with the establishment of the Club than given credit by historians -


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2021)

Dulwich Hamlet Football Club which took 16 shillings at its first paying "gate," and to-day runs five teams, and possesses four grounds.
Mr. Wilson. the treasurer, and was the founder of the club, while Mr. G. C. Wheeler, the hon secretary, has held that position for the past 14 years.
For the coming season the club has taken an enclosure of about five acres on the same estate at Dog Kennel Hill. and practically adjoining their first team pitch at Champion ,
This new ground will be used, as to one half for the Reserve teams, while the other half will be set apart for hockey.
For the isthmian League team's enclosure improvements have been carried out. The has been redecorated, and for,
the general body of spectators there have been provided over 100 yards of wooden three-tier terraces.
The entrance fees for the various competitions amount to £6,16s and the ticket for all this is only 7s. 6d.. which include, a seat in the grand stand, while for half-a-crown a subscriber gets free admission to the ground for all League and friendly matches. 

Daily News (London) - Friday 29 August 1913​


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2021)

April 1905
Dulwich Hamlet playing in pink & blue striped shirts


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

Look at this beaut


----------



## Nikred (Feb 13, 2022)

Does anyone know the result of this match:
1948/49 - London Challenge Cup - first round
Dulwich Hamlet v. Leyton Orient


----------



## Nikred (Feb 21, 2022)

Nikred said:


> Does anyone know the result of this match:
> 1948/49 - London Challenge Cup - first round
> Dulwich Hamlet v. Leyton Orient


I am also interested in all the results of the team in this tournament in the period 1990-2000.


----------



## 2Sox (Jul 7, 2022)

who was the coaching team in 1962, anyone know, i know they never had a proper manager until 1966


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2022)

8th February 1936


----------

